# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Šibensko rodilište

## misho

Ima li itko da ima pozitivna iskustva iz šibenskog rodilišta? Zanima me i što trebam ponijeti sa sobom za bebu, koliko čega? Smije li MM biti sa mnom u rađaoni?

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

za ta 3 dana (ili 7 ako je carski) za bebu su potrebne jedino pelene i puno dobre volje za dojenje. možda izdajalica ako ti mlijeko naglo dođe jer su one 2 u rodilištu rasklimane. tebi trebaju stvari za osobnu higijenu, a pidžamu njihovu koristiš. zadnji dan ti mogu donijeti robu za bebača, uključujući pelene za široko povijanje.
ako ti je trudnoću vodio netko sa ginekologije bit će ti o.k., on će te poroditi i obilaziti. u protivnom...hmm, malo kave i čokolade babicama i čistačicama  8)

----------

Sto se tice babica one su super!Barem su prema meni bile dobre!Cistacice su katastrofa!!!!Ponasaju se kao da su doktori!Deru se na tebe sto ti je pukao vodenjak,sto curi sve okolo pa moraju brisat!Ma strasno!Meni je doslo da sa onim bolovima sama brisem kad je njoj tako tesko!Cistacice se ponasaju ma kao da si stoka!!Ja sam bila sama u sobi jer su sve sobe tad bile pune  :Crying or Very sad:  !Bilo mi je JAAAKO dosadno!Dijete mi je bilo 3 dana gladno jer nisam imala mljeka da dojim a oni preferiraju dojenje!!Jedva sam cekala izac doma!Kad je beba plakala od gladi i ja sam plakala sa njim!  :Crying or Very sad:  !Bilo mi ga je zao!Sad kad razmisljam o drugom porođaju,vise se nebojim bolova i porodjaja nego se grozim bolnise i ostanka u njoj!!A kreveti visoki jedva se popnes onak izmrcvarena i jadna!Pa ono staklo kad dodje neko da te psjeti,nit cujes ikog nit tebe cuju,jos ako u isto vrijeme dođe 5-6 zena na to staklo e onda je to uzas!!Ma to rodiliste treba renovirat i dat makar ocevima da uđu i zagrle zenu i djete!Mislimda od sve te sekiracije nisam ni imala mljeka!?

----------


## ana-blizanci

mislim da su cure već sve napisale  :Smile:

----------


## nuna

Meni je tamo prije tri godine bilo sjajno! 




> Sto se tice babica one su super!Barem su prema meni bile dobre!


To, naravno, ovisi o ekipi na koju naletis, a i o tome sto ti je "Super". Nemam rijeci prigovora na osoblje.




> Cistacice su katastrofa!!!!Ponasaju se kao da su doktori!Deru se na tebe sto ti je pukao vodenjak,sto curi sve okolo pa moraju brisat!!?


Ma ne dam ja ni doktoru da se dere na nekog!
Moje iskustvo s cistacicama i puknutim vodenjakom, u nedjelju u 3 sata ujutro, 100% suprotno:"Nista ne brinite, sve je to normalno..."




> a sam bila sama u sobi jer su sve sobe tad bile pune. Bilo mi je JAAAKO dosadno!!?


Besplatni apartman od 30 m2!!!! :D 
Pa sad, mozda je to bolja opcija nego da imas nekog tko se ne gasi i samo gnjavi (ili stalno mlije na mob  :Rolling Eyes:  ili da moje dijete place nocu i nikom ne da spavat ili ... ). Osim toga, nitko ti ne brani da proseces do susjedne sobe ili da procaskas s osobljem, A muzic i ina ekipa moze doc pod balkoncic  8) . U Splitu je bio obicaj da otac s ekipom dodje pjevat pod prozor rodilje (moj zet svoj zeni...  :Laughing:  , pred Splitskim rodilistem/bolnicom)
 U Sibeniku ti se moze dogodit da budes danima sama, jer imaju malo poroda. 




> Dijete mi je bilo 3 dana gladno jer nisam imala mljeka da dojim a oni preferiraju dojenje!!!?


I? jesi na kraju dojila ili nije islo?  Vidis, u npr.Zadru je zena  luda ako trazi da ne daju formulu novorodjencetu! Neke majke to izludjuje i baca ih u ocaj.




> Jedva sam cekala izac doma!Kad je beba plakala od gladi i ja sam plakala sa njim!


Zao mi je zbog tvoje brige i tuge, vjerujem da je strasno biti tako bespomocan. Nedavanje formule je provjereni nacin da ti mlijeko dodje. A dojenje je vjestina koja se UCI i nije sramota imati poteskoca i traziti pomoc. To sto smo zene ne znaci da po defaultu znamo dojiti. Početna kolicina je zlica mlijeka dnevno, teško je procijeniti imamo li mlijeka ili ne, dolazi u većim količinama za nekoliko dana. Osim toga,djeca se vazu, pedijatar ih promatra i on je taj koji bi trebao odluciti o tome treba li nadohrana. Neonatolozi u Sibeniku su stvarno izvrsni. 
Nitko ti ne brani da doneses formulu sa sobom, kao ni svoju pidjamu niti odjecu za bebu, nitko ti ne brani ni da odes iz bolnice kad to zazelis. samo stavis svoj potpisic...
Mozda je dijete plakalo i iz dugih razloga, ne samo od gladi, sigurno je strasno biti tek rodjen! Naravno, majcinska intuicija rijetko grijesi pa vjerujem da  si tocno procijenila zasto place.




> Sad kad razmisljam o drugom porođaju,vise se nebojim bolova i porodjaja nego se grozim bolnise i ostanka u njoj


Jesi razmisljala o odlasku u Split, Rijeku... ? Mozda se tamo budes bolje osjecala.  :Smile:  




> A kreveti visoki jedva se popnes onak izmrcvarena i jadna!


Ajme, stvarno su uzasni. Na mojih 1,60 m to je bilo pravo planinarenje.  :Laughing:  A tek sto je zuljala plastika na madracima koju nisu bili skinuli jer su bili novi pa da duze traju 8) !  Ali, Sibensko rodiliste je toliko siromasno da nemaju ni za "pastu za zube" (ja sam radjala bez grijanja radjaone, a vani je padao snijeg! Dijete sam drazala uz sebe da se ugrije.)



> Pa ono staklo kad dodje neko da te psjeti,nit cujes ikog nit tebe cuju,jos ako u isto vrijeme dođe 5-6 zena na to staklo e onda je to uzas!!Ma to rodiliste treba renovirat i dat makar ocevima da uđu i zagrle zenu i djete!!?


A jesi pritisla dugme za interfon? Ja nisam  :Embarassed:  
Ipak, to je jedno od rijetkih rodilista koje daje mogucnost rodbini da dodje vidjet majku i dijete odmah po porodu i to uz minimalan rizik zaraze tipa gripa u zimskim mjesecima. U Splitu, dijete otac  vidi tek 4. dan nakon poroda, ako dijete ode doma. U sibeniku je otac mogao prisustvovat porodu mnogo prije nego li je to u Splitu postalo moguce. I tad su imali lijepi, novi sanitarni cvor...
Sva rodilista treba renovirat, Sibensko je u najlosijem stanju (kao i cijela bolnica, pedijatrija je godinama zjapila u rusevinama), nije tajna, znaju i u ministarstvu. A imamo li novca, sto smo mi naravile da tamo bude bolje? Roda, akcija prikupljanja love za SBK rodiliste? Dobra ideja! 




> Mislimda od sve te sekiracije nisam ni imala mljeka!?


Vidim da ti je sve skupa stvarno tesko palo. Drugi put ce biti bolje, a sagledaj situaciju i iz drugog kuta. Uzmi stvar u svoje ruke! I .... sretno!

----------


## ana-blizanci

*nuna*koji ti je ginekolog bija na porodu???

----------


## marta

Evo ga, jos jedan krasan primjer buduceg krsenja ljudskih prava rodilja, oceva i novorodjencadi: 

http://www.novi-tjednik.hr/index.asp?dID=310

Oh, kako je to vrli doktor samo prelijepo smislio. Gade mi se.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## MGrubi

dr.Ž. me razočarao s tim stavom   :Sad:  
a šta očekivati drugo od doktora, većini je porod operacija   :Sad:  

izgleda da će mi sva djeca biti rođena  u Varaždinu

----------


## marta

MGrubi, ja uopce ne kuzim otkud njemu reputacija dobrog doka. Mislim, kuzim ja da su to standardna sibenska posla... ali mi svejedno nije jasno kako covjek koji smatra da je porodjaj nesto ponizavajuce moze imat ikakvu reputaciju, a kamoli dobru. I to medju zenama. 

Ja sam odavno u uvjerenju da sibenski porodnicari svi skupa zajedno zasluzuju totalni bojkot i da sve sibenske rodilje zasluzuju bolje i uvijek me iznova iznenadi presutni pristanak na sve to skupa od tih istih rodilja. 

Mrzim _"sve su rodile, pa cu i ja"_ stav.

----------


## kikki

ja sam nedavno isto procitala clanak i ostala iznenadjena stavom dr Ž, pogotovo što sam o njemu čula sve najbolje od samih rodilja. i sta me jos vise iznenadilo je da su sve rodile uz drip a komentar je bio-joj da su mi ga bar ranije dali, brze bi rodila, ne bi se toliko mucila :? ali sad kad to povezem uopce se ne cudim jer je u nasoj bolnici opce poznati stav-dat cemo vam drip da malo ubrzamo pa da nam se ne mucite puno!

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi, ja uopce ne kuzim otkud njemu reputacija dobrog doka. .


meni od moje rodice (prvi porod na indukciju jer je mora ići na put, drugi pod dripom jer je voda bila zelena) .... ali ju je drža za ruku dok je rađala i bodrio 
od jedne prijateljice i od rođaka žene (išle kod njega na kontrolu) , a od rođaka žena je pokušala roditi vaginalno i poštivao je njenu želju , ali nije išlo pa je završilo na CR
od "stare garde" on je najbolji

----------


## ana-blizanci

*MGrubi* slažem se s tobom.
meni je također držao ruku i pričao viceve i cijelo vrijeme bio s menon. i čak mi je nazvao mamu da joj kaže da je sve ok i dopustio da s njom pričam na mobitel za vrijeme dok me šivao.
tako da mogu slobodno reči da je on PREDOBAR  i IMA NAJVIŠE PRAKSE  i sve naj naj naj..  :Naklon:

----------


## ana-blizanci

marta nije mi jasno zašto imaš takvo mišljenje o njemu?da li ti je možda napravija nešto?ne kužim....
sve osobe koje znam idu kod njega i svi su prezadovoljni.

----------


## MGrubi

> a komentar je bio-joj da su mi ga bar ranije dali, brze bi rodila, ne bi se toliko mucila


e to ti je problem s općim pogledom na porod kao nešto prestrašno iz čega se tribaš što prije izvući i što prije zaboraviti  :/ 
mislim da većina njih nisu pročitale niti jedan tekst o iskustvu prirodnog poroda

----------


## ana-blizanci

ma glupost....ja sam se mučila prvi put 15 sati i briga me glavno da je sve ok. nekužim čemu takvi stavovi, triba ovo,ono....po meni naše rodilište je ok. jedino(istina) ga hitno triba preuredit. a doktori su sasvim ok.

----------


## marta

> ma glupost....ja sam se mučila prvi put 15 sati i briga me glavno da je sve ok. nekužim čemu takvi stavovi, triba ovo,ono....po meni naše rodilište je ok. jedino(istina) ga hitno triba preuredit. a doktori su sasvim ok.


odustajem. uistinu i zauvijek.  :Bye:

----------


## ana-blizanci

marta samo ne kužim u  čemu je stvar?zbog čega su ti se zamjerili u šibenskom rodilištu? :?

----------


## nuna

Pročitala članak! SVAŠTA!!! Taj tip je lud. Očevi iza stakla, kao da je porod kazališna predstava. Možda da izveze ideju u amsterdamske crvene izloge? Pa štogod i zaradi...
Moju priču iz Šibenika možete pročitat na  Nasa Snjeguljica
U to doba je dr. Milena Junaković bila šefica, žena dakle. Na porodu mi je bio specijalizant groznog prezimena i odlična babica istočnjačkog imena.
 Nisam dobila ni klistir, ni drip, nikakve ljekove, nije bilo vezivanja za krevet, šetnja  i izbor položaja do samog poroda, suprug uz mene, a ne bi me ni rezali da se nešto nije iskompliciralo pa nisu znali što će. Poslije se ispostavilo da epiziotomija nije bila rješenje problema, iako se tad činilo da je. Ljudi su samnom razgovarali što cijenim više od svega.

----------


## ana-blizanci

tu se ni ja ne slažem.trebali bi imati mogučnost da muževi budu kraj nas.ali šta se tiče struke meni je on br 1. ja sam prezadovoljna.naravno da nemože svima biti on drag.

----------


## MGrubi

e pa da javim šta se novo šuška: doktorica K. je ošla iz bolnice u privatne vode...
nisam sigurna u istinitost
jekl još tko čuja?

----------


## ana-blizanci

je je istina je....OTIŠLA JEEEEEEEEEE :D 
meni je mama radila u bolnici 30 godina pa jo je rakla prijateljica s posla pa tako i ja  znan iz prve ruke.

----------


## marta

daj boze da odu i ostali. sve je to isto drustvo.

----------


## ana-blizanci

ma meni je ona bila najgora.grozno.dobar je zmijanović, ali on nije na ginekologiji nego na ambulanti.mlad i uljudan i ima živaca.a valjda i mota!
ma jedno je sigurno, tribaš ih znat i onda su dobri, a ako se međusobno neznate-onda su ne baš tako dobri...

----------


## jadranka605

:Laughing:  
koje krasno rodilište...nemoš od smija

----------


## ana-blizanci

a eto to je moguće samo u šibeniku....  :Nope:

----------


## MGrubi

*ana-blizanci*
odličan avatar   :Smile:

----------


## ana-blizanci

moj mali ti obožava spužvu boba pa me natira na to.
a štaš!  :Laughing:

----------


## MGrubi

> moj mali ti obožava spužvu boba


i ja isto  8)

----------


## ana-blizanci

i meni je simpa....  :Laughing:

----------


## lucylu

evo ja idem kod dr K privatno i istina je da je otvorila svoju ambulantu i da je sada tamo. Ali isto tako mi je rekla da ce mi biti na porodu kad za to dode vrijeme. 
Kod nje sada radi babica iz bolnice, zaboravila sam kako se zove i ona mi je takoder napomenula da ce mi i ona biti tamo.

Izgleda da je dr K napravila ugovor sa bolnicom tako da moze poradati svoje pacijente, toliko sam shvatila iz cijele price.

Meni je to utjesno jer ce mi i babica i dr biti relativno poznate osobe.

----------


## ana-blizanci

onda ti je super.uvik je bolje kad ti doktor koji ti vodi trudnoću može biti na porodu.

----------


## jadranka605

da i meni je to rekla, pa nije bila na niti jednom porodu, a vodila mi je obe trudnoće.
S drugom trudnoćom je išla na godišnji, koji se kasnije odužio, tila je da mi napravi indukcijski 2 tjedna prije termina, a kad sam odbila naljutila se.
Još mi je k tome 4 miseca govorila da nosim curicu...ona se sad zove Luka i ima penis.
ne želim je ode sad u potpunosti iskritizirati, jer isto je napravila i dobrih stvari, iako izgleda hladna, jako je pristupačna i temeljita.
Isto ja sad opet iden kod nje. Valjda sam navikla.

----------


## lucylu

bilo bi dobro kad bi bila na porodu, mislim da ce to sada i napraviti s obzirom da je presla u privatnike i trebaju joj pozitivna iskustva ljudi, oliti reklama (sjetite se samo slucaja Mikulandra koji je nakon par mjeseci opet pobjegao natrag u bolnicu).
A ako nebude, opet nista. Babica ta sada radi s njom pa mozda ona bude, bar mi je tako receno.

ma prezivjet cemo u svakom slucaju.

Iako moram priznati ako mi bude htjela napraviti inducirani porod, pristat cu. Prva mi je beba pa bi mi bilo laksa kad bi bila tamo.

meni je isto rekla da je curica, kupila sam dosta stvari za curu, ali ne vjerujem da ce muzu toliko tesko pasti ako bude suprotno   :Laughing:

----------


## marta

Mislim da privatnici ne mogu raditi po bolnicama, jer je to protuzakonito. Osim toga, ako budete radjale npr. u 11h, sta mislis da ce doktorica doista otic s marende na tvoj porod?
 :/ 

Inace, indukcija samo zato da njoj odgovara termin je apsolutno prestrasna ideja.

----------


## ana-blizanci

ja nju ne volim jer je prema meni bila osorna.
kad sam došla roditi rekla mi je da me neće ni taknit(nepodnosi nikog ko je kod dr Ž) i da iden leć dok mi nedođe moj doktor a onda me u 4 kad sam imala umrit od trudova lipo digla iz kreveta i rekla: ajmo mala na klistiranje....a ja nevidin na oći. i tako mi se rugala s nekon medicinkom dok sam ja u polusvjesti ležala.ma odvratna jeeeeeeeeee.  :Evil or Very Mad:  

a kad sam ove godine u 1 misecu završila na ginekologiji, opet me naljutila.ja čitam knjigu u krevetu a ona lipo uđe u sobu i ugasi sviću i pokvareno se nasmije....  :Evil or Very Mad:  
zlooooo  :Mad:

----------


## jadranka605

auuu  :Mad:  
zna, zna ona biti zločesta...
ali drugačija je prema osobama koje ona "vodi".
I tribala bi biti s obzirom koliko joj para ostavimo    :Mad:  
ali nemojmo više...jadna će se lusylu pristravit žene   :Laughing:

----------


## ana-blizanci

neznam kakva je prema svojima ali prema drugima je grozna.to mi svi koje znan kažu. to ti je danas tako.

----------


## lucylu

znaci s zlom sam dobra a ostali su i onako svi super, pa prema tome nemozes faliti
pokrivena sam s svih strana

----------


## ana-blizanci

blago tebi.
ja se nje ježin.

----------


## lucija1976

Dična doktorica K mi nije bila ni na jednom porodu ali da je hladna i ohola sam jako dobro osjetila, a da ustravila me i kod prve trudnoće na prvom pregledu kad mi je potvrdila da sam trudna i uz to samo nabacila da imam i cisticu bez da mi išta više objašnjava. Mlada i neiskusna kakva sam tada bila probljedila sam i tada momku sada mužzu samo rekla da je sam trudna ali da imam i cistu tako da se ne nadamo bebi. Mislim grozno sam se osjećala.....dok je muž nije ponovo nazvao na telefon i htio ugovoriti privatno pregled kad mu se ova smilovala i objasnila da ta cistica ne mora značiti ništa i da se često javljaju u prvim trudnoćama. Iza toga sam češće išla na preglede i sve je bilo ok no nikad joj neću zaboravit taj pregled  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Ima toga još :shock:

----------


## ana-blizanci

sve nas je više u  fan klubu dr K.  :Laughing:  
drago mi je šta je otišla jer nebi volila da upadnem u njenu smjenu kad budem išla rodit.hehe
doduše ja sam kod dr. Ž.

----------


## jadranka605

Dr. Ž. je dobar...moram ga pohvalit jer mi je šav nakon prvog poroda napravija majstorski  :D 
A usto je i iskren, sve objasni i ima laku ruku.
I dr. L. je isto dobra (ultrazvuk mi je napravila vrhunski i sve objasnila, za razliku od dr. K. koja sve radi za sebe), isto me malo razočarala na porodu.
A budući da su me, kad sam ležala u bolnici, pregledali apsolutno svi doktori, pripravnici i sestre, smatram da su ovo dvoje (Ž. i L.) najbolji na klinici.

----------


## ana-blizanci

napokon neko s istim mišljenjem kao ja.
 :D  :D

----------


## jadranka605

:D  :D

----------


## ana-blizanci

kod kojeg si ti dr.,* jadro*?  :Kiss:

----------


## jadranka605

da ti iskreno kažem...kod nikog sad.
Sramota me reći, ali još nisam bila na kontrolu, jednostavno ne znam kod koga bi išla. Rekla sam mužu do sad već mogu biti i trudna opet.
Ni mu se svidila ta ideja   :Laughing:  
Šta ti misliš? Dal da odem kod Ž? Ili kod L, pošto me ona porodila ovaj put? 
Stvarno sam u nedoumici  :/ ...

----------


## ana-blizanci

pa neznam.
kod koga si se ugodnije osjećala?
ja nisam nikad bila kod L. pa ti nebi znala kakva je.

----------


## MGrubi

ja idem kod doktora A.   :Smile:  
strpljiv i sve objašnjava, privatno idem

----------


## ana-blizanci

e on je isto predobar.ja sam kod njega slučajno zalutala kad sam ležala na ginekologiji i zbilja mi je sve objasnija i bia tako uljudan.stvarno je super.

----------


## jadranka605

Super...o njemu sam čula sve najbolje...mogla bi otići, ali ne znam di vrši praksu?

----------


## ana-blizanci

e neznam ni ja.
pitaj *MGrubi*.
on je zbilja super doktor.

----------


## lucylu

dr A vam drzi preglede u svojoj kuci, samo nazovi info i pitaj za broj. On je moju prijateljicu spasio.
Dr L mi je jednom vrsila sasvim slucajno pregled u bolnici kad sam morala napraviti sistematski za firmu, djelovala mi je sasvim pristupacno i dobro. 
Stvarno samo rijeci hvale za nju!

----------


## ana-blizanci

i ona je isto super.ma svi su oni ok,sad kad nema kimeruše. :D

----------


## lucylu

onda nemam straha ma tko god me dopao!   :Laughing:

----------


## ana-blizanci

mislim da si sad sigurna.   :Bouncing:

----------


## MGrubi

čula sam da su promjenili doktore u ambulanti
mama mi je rekla da je nju dopao Zmijanović
jel tko zna detaljnije?

----------


## ana-blizanci

je zmijanović ti je sad u ambulanti...ima već par mjeseci.i super je-tako kažu, jest da je mlađi ali da je odličan.

----------


## MGrubi

tko je sve oša od stare garde?
ja sam službeno u Konjevode, ali ne da mi se ići priovjeravati ...

----------


## ana-blizanci

koliko ja znam konjevoda je još tamo(ja sam kod njega, a privatno sam kod živkovića).pitat ću baš mater ko je sve otišao.koliko  je meni poznato više nitko.

----------


## kikki

...par recenica mog iskustva ...
imala sam osjecaj da me niko ne sljivi 2%(trudnocu sam vodila kod dr konjevode koji nema veze s rodilisstem i tu na forumu sam procitala da bi se trebala pribaciti kod nekoga od njih iz rodilista i ici privatno, ali sam naivna mislila da za to nema potrebe i da je svaka rodilja ista, da cu dobiti jednaku paznju( javio se i nekakav inat zasto bi ja trebala ici privatno iz krivih razloga) +trudnoca mi je bila uredna, a dr konjevoda mi se kao stariji dr cinio iskusan....srica sve je dobro proslo pa nisam zazalila ...
ne znam uopce ima li smisla pricati o odnosu dr-rodilja(sta je prezalosno), i opcenito se osoblje drzi dosta na distanci, hladno, sta je meni bilo neshvatljivo jer ipak u tim danima zenama je najpotrebnija topla rijec, savjet, ne mogu opisati taaj osjecaj - meni se desilo nesto najljepse a njihovo drzanje ko da to umanjuje, obezvrjedjuje...
i sta me uzasno smetalo nehigijena u wc-ima. imaju 3 wc koja su uvik sporka, ali uvik, kosevi uvik puni ulozaka, sve puno fleka od krvi, ma katastrofa...pregadljivo, stalno sam se bojala da cu pokupit kakvu bakteriju...
i na kraju moram pohvaliti babicu koja me porodila, ona mi je bila super, tocno onakva kakva babica i treba biti;topla, draga, iskusna...marija supe

----------


## ana-blizanci

kikki skroz kužin na šta misliš!!rodilište je gadljivo!wc-katastrofa. a rađaona??jel se tako uopće može zvati?med. sestre su grozne, ljute se kad ih zoveš(ima 2 med. sestre kojima neznam ime ali su bile super-hvala bogu)a moram pohvaliti babicu anu, predobra je!!legenda, uvik nasmijana, vesela.ja samo morala na hitni carski i ona je bila cilo vrime uz mene i to mi je masu značilo! 
ja sam prvu trudnoću isto bila kod konjevode...ma on ni nezna za uzv, ja sam bila samo jednom.onda sam se prebacila kod živkovića i super mi je on!kao doktor je odličan!!

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

kikki ja sam napisala da svak treba imati jednog dr sa ginek - rodilišta pa makar kod njega iša "poluprivatno" tj  u uzv ambulantu na poliklinici. razlika je derastična. 
a ana, dr ž. sam dobro upoznala u 4 mj ležanja na gin i mogu reći da je _(felix editirala)_. pored njega bi  umrla jer me prvo - otpustija sa rastućom cistom U 18.tj trudnoće doma, a kad sam na svoju ruku došla u petrovu hitno su me operirali. drugo - ležala sam u njegovoj bivšoj sobi mjesecima ko inventar. situacija npr.sljedeća: ležim sam u 4krevetnoj sobi i dolazi on u svakodnevnu vizitu (koja nije bila svakodnevna, znala bih trčati za doktorima da mi pogledaju jutarnji ctg jer sam zadnjih mjesec dana bila tamo samo zbog kontrole ctg-a), dakle dolazi on u vizitu, pogleda u sobu i kaže " a nema nikog, mogu ja na godišnji" i izađE, a ja KO P.... zaključak: nisam išla kod njega privatno. razlike sa njegovim pacijentima su drastične
 :? 
 :? 
 :?

----------


## ana-blizanci

meni je žao šta je kod tebe tako ispalo, ali moje iskustvo je drukčije!mislim da nije uredu da se tako ponašao prema tebi i nema opravdanja!ja samo mogu reči da je prema meni bia super i da evo zahvaljujući njemu imam 2 živa i zdrava sina! a moglo je biti svašta jer mi ctg nije bia dobar, i da se nije odlučija za hitni carski ko zna kako bi sve završilo!

----------


## ronin

evo ja malo podižem šibensko rodilište,nažalost ne čini mi se da se tamo nešto mijenja na bolje

šogorica mi je tamo u petak rodila sina i mislim da su joj porod zakomplicirali  koliko su mogli,nepotrebnim intervencijama

kako joj je ovo drugo dijete,pa je iza sebe imala duge i bolne sate na stolu pod dripom,željela je što duže ostati doma
cijelu noć je bila pod svojim trudovima,odmarala je,puhala,šetala,kaže da joj uopće nije bio problem i da bi tako mogla još dva dana
krenuli su u bolnicu kad su joj trudovi bili na dvije minute

u bolnici-standard,nije se ni snašla već su joj prokinuli vodenjak
tada su joj trudovi postali puno jači,no nova intervencija,dali su joj malu dozu dripa,injekcijom a ne preko braunile i kaže da je onda postalo luđački

srećom za 20 minuta bila je otvorena skroz,no onda su uslijedili problemi-tiskanje
malome su krivo procijenili težinu
tiskala puno puta bezuspješno

a sad slušajte ovo:
kaže:ne možeš vjerovati u kojem sam položaju rodila  :Mad:   :Mad:  
glava joj je visila prema dolje jer su spustili gornji dio kreveta prema dolje,tako da su joj koljena bila skoro na glavi
snažno su joj pritiskali trbuh,mali je izletio,popucala naravno ko kokica
mali nije plakao ,bio je modar,modar,4600,53 cm

ali ni to nije kraj  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
silom su joj vukli posteljicu van,kaže da ih je oko nje bilo valjda 10
pa joj nije cijela izašla
pa je iskrvarila
pa su je uspavali
pa je završila na transfuziji
i još danas ne može ustati na noge od slabosti

umjesto da su je pustili da sa tako lijepim prirodnim trudovima polako rodi svoje dijete,ctg je bio super,uopće nije bilo potrebe za svim glupim intervencijama

mali Dino je OK,već lijepo ciki, no traumu na porodu mogli su mu prištedjeti

----------


## MGrubi

:Crying or Very sad:

----------


## marta

ronin, strasno mi je zao sto se to dogodilo tvojoj sogorici.   :Sad:  

zao mi je svake rodilje koju izmrcvare i svakog djeteta koje se tako nasilno rodi. 

sibensko rodiliste je stvarno grozno... ali nema tu pomoci dok god zene pristaju na takav tretman.  :/

----------


## MGrubi

> ... ali nema tu pomoci dok god zene pristaju na takav tretman.  :/


o tome sam razmišljala
ja sam pravi "kandidat" za borbu na pravo prirodnog poroda...
samo : to ne dolazi u obzir tokom poroda, jer ako se osjetim napadnuto ili ugroženo na bilo koji način moje tijelo će početi usporavati porod do pronalaska sigurnog okruženja
sigurnije mi je ostati kući nego ići s njima u borbu  :/ 
MM ne može biti tokom poroda (ili bilo tko drugi) pa da ta osoba "osigurava" i brani rdiljina prava
promjene trebaju biti prihvačene "iz unutra", treba bar jedan dr. koji shvaća važnost , ni u Vž ne bi bilo drukčije da nema dr. Jukića i sestre Erike 
nije sve na rodilji

----------


## ronin

velik je problem to što ne puštaju očeve na porođaj
jer žene,onako polusvjesne i izmučene,često donesu neracionalnu odluku

a čini mi se da se,ispravite me ako griješim,u tom rodilištu doktore gleda ko Bogove čija je riječ zakon

stvarno ne znam zašto su izmedikalizirali njen porođaj koji je išao savršeno,bila je već 7 cm otvorena 

ona je odlučila ostati što dulje kod kuće,no ipak je putovala s Murtera i čekala da joj trudovi budu na 2 minute,mislim da više nije imala što čekati

i naravno,klasika:čim je došla u bolnicu otvorena 7 cm sa trudovima na 2,oni su -stali.i zato su prokinuli vodenjak pa su se ponovno vratili.

ma najveća je istina da sve dok se žene tamo ne počnu zauzimati za sebe biti će im isto,ovako je sve podređeno komociji liječnika

----------


## marta

u pravu si ronin.

sibensko rodiliste je ko goli otok. kad dodjes tamo, prvo te zakljucaju a onda muce. da im 10 zena zaredom dodje i kaze ne moze to tako, mozda bi se nesto i pomaklo. ali nema tih 10 zena, u sibeniku ima opcenito vrlo malo rodilja, mislim oko 300 godisnje.

----------


## ronin

> u pravu si ronin.
> 
> sibensko rodiliste je ko goli otok. kad dodjes tamo, prvo te zakljucaju a onda muce. da im 10 zena zaredom dodje i kaze ne moze to tako, mozda bi se nesto i pomaklo. ali nema tih 10 zena, u sibeniku ima opcenito vrlo malo rodilja, mislim oko 300 godisnje.


to što ima 300 rodilja godišnje ustvari i nije na neki način loše
to znači da ne vlada tolika gužva i nema potrebe za porođajima "kao po traci",znači da ima volje mogli bi se maksimalno posvetiti rodiljama  i ne požurivati ih
a ipak se uredno dobije cijeli paket 

jednom mi je jedna žena iz Šibenika koja je rodila šestero djece pričala kako joj je šesti porod trajao pola sata,ono ,došla je u bolnicu skoro pa gotova ali nemojte misliti da joj nisu dali par kapi dripa,eto,da "brže izleti"
mene je ta priča zgrozila  :Mad:  

pošto je tako malo rodilja mislim da bi trebalo raditi pritisak ,slati mejlove ravnatelju,napisati kakav dobar članak u Šibenskom listu,
jer ovo je strašno....

----------


## kikki

ne mislim da je u sibeniku malo rodilja, ali su sve one totalno neupucene u svoja prava....a doktori se ponasaju katastrofalno....primjer-dr pregledava zenu koliko je otvorena (ona u trudovima) i ne obraca se izravno njoj nego sestri i govori-sestro recite gospodji bla blaa bla :?   :Evil or Very Mad:  i kako da se ta zena osjeca??? nize od mrava.....
a zene? one su opet druga prica....pristat ce na sve samo da krace traje! pricala sam s prvorotkom par dana nakon njenog poroda i ona bi se spasila da su joj dali drip! ona je ljuta zasto ga nije dobila!! inducirani porod je po njoj super  stvar!! ostala sam paf. dakle, to je vec 5 slucaj zene (koji ja znam) koja je rodila u sib bolnici i koja smatra drip, interventni, inducirani?? porod kao bogomdane!
premalo se zna o posljedicama koje nepotrebne intervencije mogu izazvati.

sad o broju rodilja....evo prije 5 dana rodjeno je 725 dijete (br.narukvice)....nemam pojma jel to puno ili malo. znam da imaju 3 ili 4 stola.

----------


## MGrubi

3 stola, 1 prethistorijski, 1 novi koji može mjenjati oblik u poluležeći (dr. A je reka da to nije dovoljno , no bar se ne leži) i 1 za CR
1 rađaona

----------


## marta

kikki u pravu si, ovaj broj od 300 se odnosi samo na grad sibenik. ostatak su rodilje izvan sibenika. moja greska.

----------


## jadranka605

:Sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
sve se može oćekivat u ovom rodilištu   :Nope:   grozno...

----------


## ana-blizanci

strašnooo


iskreno ja imam riječi hvala za : babicu anu, daniru i dr. hemerich!!!
mene je tek 4 dan okupalo a rodila carskim...jedva se digla 3 dan....

a to kad me išla okupati,pere ona mene gazom kad dolazi druga medicinka i govori:ajd ostavi sad to ima pršuta na stolu  :Evil or Very Mad:   :? 

helloouuuu

ali vjerujem da se odnose prema nama ko prema kravama!!!

rađaona je kaaataaastrofa...čak imaju i plijesan po zidovima

vidila sa žiku pa je rekao da se kolje s ravnateljem da preurede ginekologiju i rodilište jer kako mi on kaže tamo su zbilja neljudski uvjeti !!
ljut je jer ni on nemože normalno raditi fali im masu stvari!!
bitno da je ravnatelj preuredija psihijatriju!! :/

----------


## ana-blizanci

i evo priznajem: zbilja te nitko ne šljivi tamo 5 %!!

cure previše sam se nadala da će napokon biti bolje ali bile ste u pravu i moj zaključak je da je rodilište grozno a i doktori mogu na reparaturu!

----------


## mamma Juanita

> evo ja malo podižem šibensko rodilište,nažalost ne čini mi se da se tamo nešto mijenja na bolje
> 
> šogorica mi je tamo u petak rodila sina i mislim da su joj porod zakomplicirali  koliko su mogli,nepotrebnim intervencijama
> 
> kako joj je ovo drugo dijete,pa je iza sebe imala duge i bolne sate na stolu pod dripom,željela je što duže ostati doma
> cijelu noć je bila pod svojim trudovima,odmarala je,puhala,šetala,kaže da joj uopće nije bio problem i da bi tako mogla još dva dana
> krenuli su u bolnicu kad su joj trudovi bili na dvije minute
> 
> u bolnici-standard,nije se ni snašla već su joj prokinuli vodenjak
> ...


 nemam riječi :shock: 
u cijelom ovom popisu ne nalazim niti jednu stvar koju su dobro napravili.
ležanje po trbuhu, navlačenje posteljice, monstruozno!
izmrcvarili su i nju i dijete, trebala bi ih tužit.

a taj protugravitacijski položaj, gdje ženi visi glava i rađa uzbrdo je zaista umobolan.
moja prijateljica je prekjučer rodila na SD isto tako veliku bebu (4650g) i to VBAC, nije joj bilo lako, ali gotovo da je sjedila da bi beba polako izašla.
a ovi ženu okrenuli naglavačke :shock: .

baš mi je žao i žene i bebe  :Sad: 
ja ne razumijem kako itko može opravdavati ovako nešto  :No:

----------


## Ancica

ronin, jel ima sanse da tvoja sogorica napise zalbu na rodiliste i ministarstvo?

----------


## studeni

Meni je privuklo pažnju davanje Syntocinona u injekciji. Jel sigurna da je ta injekcija bila "drip"? Ako se ne varam, to je STROGO zabranjeno i uvijek se mora davati razrijeđeno, u obliku infuzije. Kad se taj lijek daje nerazrijeđen nastaju tako jaki trudovi da može prsnuti maternica.
Sve ostalo je katastrofa. Za tužbu.

----------


## MGrubi

kad malo dođe sebi, neka napravi bar anonimnu prijavu
takve stvri se ne smiju tolelirati

----------


## ronin

> ronin, jel ima sanse da tvoja sogorica napise zalbu na rodiliste i ministarstvo?


Bojim se da nema.
Nećete moći vjerovati,ali s njom je na porodu bila njena svekrva(a znate da u šibenskom rodilištu rodilja inače rađa sama),zato što ona radi u bolnici u laboratoriju.Dakle imala je na neki način povlašten tretman,hm...zaista ga je i dobila.
Kažem za šogoricu da nema šanse,iako sam razgovarala s njom cijelo ljeto,o nepotrebnim intervencijama,o dripu...
međutim,jako je mlada,ima 20 godina,i vjeruje onome što joj svekrva i liječnici kažu kao Bogu.
Također,u kući ima računalo ali ga ona baš ne koristi,iako sam joj napisala  Rodinu adresu i uputila je na forum.
Žao mi je jako,nije trebalo tako ispasti.
Moja draga ipak spada u onu skupinu žena koje je navela Marta.

----------


## ronin

> Meni je privuklo pažnju davanje Syntocinona u injekciji. Jel sigurna da je ta injekcija bila "drip"? Ako se ne varam, to je STROGO zabranjeno i uvijek se mora davati razrijeđeno, u obliku infuzije. Kad se taj lijek daje nerazrijeđen nastaju tako jaki trudovi da može prsnuti maternica.
> Sve ostalo je katastrofa. Za tužbu.


Gle,oni njoj nisu objašnjavali što joj daju.
Sama mi je rekla da čim su joj dali injekciju da se počela doslovce raspadati od bolova,čim joj je počelo kolati venama.mislim da je primila drip.I ona misli.

----------


## Felix

*ana-blizanci*, ako si u kontaktu s nekim lijecnikom iz rodilista, sto oni kazu na ovakvo nehumano i nestrucno ponasanje?

----------


## marta

> sto oni kazu na ovakvo nehumano i nestrucno ponasanje?


  :Laughing:

----------


## MGrubi

mislim da oni misle da su je "spasili"

----------


## ana-blizanci

ma iskreno, oni su ti svi nervozni!!sad idem kod dr. H na kontrolu idući tjedan pa ću baš s njom popričati!!
inaće znam da je itekako nehumano u šib. bolnici!!!

primjer: cura rodi carski i leži s menom u sobi....dovedu joj djete oko 22 h i kažu daj maloj jedti, a cura nemože živit od bolova po se ja dižem(a sveeee me boli) i zvonim im da dođu. i napokon dođe neka sestra i bahato kaže curi: šta da ti ja sad napravim???daj maloj jesti.
kako je cura tek rodila nema mlijeka pa nezna šta dalje....jedna med. kaže daj joj malo adapt. , druga kaže nemoj, i tako u krug!!!

----------


## MGrubi

novosti iz Šibenskog lista:
posvađali su se dr.Ž i dr.-ica R-R
rodilaj je došla s trudovima i puknutim vodenjakom, u smjenu dr. R-R , ona je htjela ubrzati porod s dripom, u to je naišai dr. Ž i suprostavio se toj odluci, htio je da se porod nastavi prirodno, izbila je svađa ... na kraju je intervenirala policija
nažalost, zbog svađe (koja je po svemu ) izbila ispred rodilje, žena se prepala, trudovi su se dakako zaustavili ...

----------


## marta

medjuljudski odnosi su u tom rodilistu vec godinama teze naruseni.

----------


## tonina

Stvarno žalosno!
S ovim je sve rečeno o šibenskom rodilištu i doktorima koji tamo rade.
Naravno,rodilja je kao i uvijek izvukla najdeblji kraj.
Iskreno se nadam da  ona i  dijete neće imati nikakvih posljedica.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kikki

:shock:  :shock: pa ima li ova tragedija od rodilista kraja?? ocito ne....agonija se nastavlja.....

----------


## MGrubi

dr. Ž se sukobio da porod bude prirodan  (točno ta riječ se koristila)
dr. Ž je prijatelj dr.A
dr.A je naklonjen prirodnom porodu

možda se nešto i pokreće iznutra ši rodilišta
nada umire zadnja

----------


## marta

> dr. Ž se sukobio da porod bude prirodan  (točno ta riječ se koristila)
> dr. Ž je prijatelj dr.A
> dr.A je naklonjen prirodnom porodu
> 
> možda se nešto i pokreće iznutra ši rodilišta
> nada umire zadnja


  :Laughing:

----------


## tonina

Ako je odgurivanje doktorice nada za nešto jadni mi s takvim rodilištem

----------


## kikki

da....da nije zalosno bilo bi smijesno.....ši rodiliste i fizickim obracunom za pravo prirodnog poroda.....
necu vise, skuzajte, ali me ovo sokiralo

----------


## MGrubi

došlo je do sukoba
odgurivanje može imati više oblika
ako saznam detaljnije, javim

----------


## tonina

Zamislite kako je bilo jadnoj ženi u trudovima dok se ovi naguruju i svađaju oko nje.Izgubila je trudove i dobila nekakvu infekciju

----------


## tonina

U šibenskom listu piše da je dr.Ž odgurnuo dr.R i otišao u kancelariju

----------


## MGrubi

> Zamislite kako je bilo jadnoj ženi u trudovima dok se ovi naguruju i svađaju oko nje.Izgubila je trudove i dobila nekakvu infekciju


infekciju je dobila jer je imala tu bakteriju u sebi (a i ne piše kako je porod nastavljen, niti koja dr. je nastavila asisitirati tom porodu)
normalno je da u stresnoj situaciji trudovi uspore ili stanu, čim se situacija smiri i rodilja, trudovi će nastaviti
oksicitin je u krvi , ali se podignuo adrealin pa blokira njegovo djelovanje (stres) , čim adrealin padne , prestati će i blokada

svađa ne uzrokuje infekciju

----------


## tonina

Do infekcije je došlo zbog istjecanja plodne vode dok su se budale svađale a ne brinule o rodilji.
Nemam namjeru rspravljati se ovdje,samo znam šta sam pročitala u novini.
Šta se stvarno ne dobiva infekcija od svađe??
Nisam znala to do sad  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## marta

ni istjecanje plodne vode ne uzrokuje infekciju.

----------


## MGrubi

> Do infekcije je došlo zbog istjecanja plodne vode dok su se budale svađale a ne brinule o rodilji.
> Nemam namjeru rspravljati se ovdje,samo znam šta sam pročitala u novini.
> Šta se stvarno ne dobiva infekcija od svađe??
> Nisam znala to do sad


ajde nemoj se odma ljutiti, ja sam ti sarkastična , i inače   :Love:  

od početka istjecanja plodne vode ,a trudovi nisu krenuli , s indukcijom se zna čekati i do 48 sati , tada zbog opasnosti od infekcije se daju neki ljekovi 
a pošto većina žena dođe odmah po pucanju vodenjaka (ili par sati nakon) to je premalo vremena za infekciju

no ne piše kako je porod tijekao dalje
može se taj izraz odnositi na infekciju majke (šavovi) ili bebe
da su bar napisali koja dr.-ica je preuzela

----------


## tonina

CCitat:"....nesretna je žena zbog dugog curenja plodne vode,gubitka trudova i šoka,dobila i infekciju...."

Nismo ovdje da se svađamo

----------


## MGrubi

nisu se smijeli svađati ispred nje, trebali su otići dalje i raspraviti

ugl. postoje dvije "struje" u ši-rodilištu

----------


## tonina

Tko je uz dr.R od drugih dr.?

----------


## marta

> ugl. postoje dvije "struje" u ši-rodilištu


totalno se zavaravas.

----------


## MGrubi

> CCitat:"....nesretna je žena zbog dugog curenja plodne vode,gubitka trudova i šoka,dobila i infekciju...."
> 
> Nismo ovdje da se svađamo


to je novinar napisao
šok i infekcija , kakve veze to ima jedno s drugim?
do infekcije može doći i ako je žena otvorena (još nije puknuo vodenjak) i u rodnici ima neku bakteriju, ona je sposobna proći kroz ovoj i ući u plodnu vodu

dugog curenja, bi trebalo biti bar 24h, ne par sati

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ugl. postoje dvije "struje" u ši-rodilištu
> 
> 
> totalno se zavaravas.


to piše u šibenskom 
kompletna bolnica je u svađi, zar nije šef kirurgije podnio otkaz šefu zbog preopterećenja njegovog odjela s kninskom bolnicom?

----------


## marta

pise i na tarabi svasta. 

to je samo borba za polozaj koja nema nikakve veze s prirodnim porodom.

----------


## MGrubi

jel ko zna koji dr. je kriv za šogoricu od ronin?

----------


## ana-blizanci

sad sam čitala....žika je puukaaaa...i to opasno...čula sam iz izvora iz bolnice da je policija već par puta dolazila na odjel radi žike....

ma katastrofa!!!
pa sad ti hajde rodit ode!!!

cure zbilja mi je žao šta vam nisam ranije vjerovala, nekako sam se nadala da to nije tako ali vidim da je naše rodilište i ginekologija rasulo i to trulo!!!!

----------


## anamar

u ši rodilištu postoje struje, ali vjerojatno ne samo dvije. istina je što *marta* kaže da niti jedna od tih struja nema veze s prirodnim porodom, jer ni dr. Ž nije nešto posebno lud za pirodnim porodom. on doista ima sukob od ranije s dr. RR. inače mislim da u tom rodilištu nitko nije baš onako zagrižen za prirodan porod. 
kad sam rodila ovo ljeto u sobi od 4 rodilje ja sam bila jedina koja je došla u bolnicu s trudovima, sve su druge imale dogovoreni inducirani porod. 
na žalost niti ja nisam prošla bez intervencije. ipak imala sam sreće i nisu me izmasakrirali kao rodilju koja je rađala pored mene i koju je bajdvej porađala dr. RR (sama na stolu na dripu od 7 do 13, poslije se tužila na krvarenje, nitko nije ni prstom makao, da bi se nakon 7 dana vratila u rodilište zbog zaostale posteljice)
inače dr. RR je dan ranije na kontrolnom pregledu u ambulanti na ginekologiji rekla da bi ona mene dripnula i porodila, a kad sam joj rekla da ja nisam za tu opciju, ona mi je rekla da  je drip ok jer se bebe onda rađaju po danu. da nije tragično bilo bi smiješno.

----------


## ana-blizanci

katastrofa!!!!
ko da smo životinje....

----------


## SpOOklica

Evo ja sam danas tek procitala tekst, samo sam se slatko nasmijala na cijelu situaciju, u nadi da ce odnosi u rodilistu sada kada su izasli na svjetlo dana biti popravljeni. Dr Zivkovic apsolutno nije pobornik prirodnog poroda, tome sam svjedocila kada je drugi dan mog boravka u rodilistu dosla trudnica sa blizancima u 36 tjednu trudnoce i laganim trudovima (5. trudnoca), dezurni je bio Anic i naravno kaze primicemo vas i lezat cete dok ne krene samo, svaki dan u trbuhu njima puno znaci. Sljedeci dan Radovcicka kaze isto. Dan nakon toga dezurni Zivkovic, pregleda zenu i kaze da nema potrebe cekati, da ce ju za sat vremena na stol, da bude gotovo za dana. Isti dan je rodila i njegova pacijentica, narucena za indukciju, bez iti T od trudova. 
Meni je na porodu bila RR, definitivno je ljubiteljica medikamenata, a odns prema zenama joj je nula. 
A sto se tice njihovog odnosa, Zivkovic je navodno od nje vec dobio koljenom u medjunozje   :Laughing:  jer joj se suprotstavio zbog neke odluke. Ista dr je krenula drvljem i kamenjem po dr. H. kad sam joj rekla da mi ova nije obavila amnioskopiju navecer nakon ctg-a nego me zamolila da dodjem ujutro, za slucaj da pukne vodenjak za vrime pregleda ili u slucaju intervencija da se rade po danu. Ne vole se nikako. 

Jedino dr. Baica i Anic su mi ostavili dojam smirenih i suzdrzanih ljudi tamo.

----------


## marta

dr. Baice se i ja sjecam iz 99. kao normalnog covjeka u odnosu prema pacijenticama. ali poslije je bila jedna afera s njima, uhvatili su ga da radi abortus u poodmakloj trudnoci, pa neko vrijeme nije radio u rodilistu. naravno, to su mu kolege smjestile jer je javna tajna da i drugi rade takve protuzakonite pobacaje. 

nisam ni znala da i dalje radi u rodilistu.

----------


## kikki

radi, radi, meni je bio na porodu. ja sam lezala na ginekologiji i cekali su prirodan porod (rodila 10 dana nakon termina). citavu noc sam provela na stolu, ali bez ikakvih medikamenata. ipak, dobila nalijeganje i epiz. prema meni je dr bio ok...inace, kazu da je on super strucnjak za carski (on sto sam ja cula u 2 tj provedena tamo), ali da mu odnos prema pacijenticama definitivno nije jaca strana  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MGrubi

:Sad:  
sve mi je draža pomisao kućnog poroda ...
ukoliko se ne preselim u Vž

----------


## SpOOklica

Meni je Anic dosao sivati epi (bio je dezuran taj dan, a RR je umjesto njega bila cijeli dan u rodilistu, on je dosao na kraj mog poroda) i bio je jako ugodan, pricao je sa mnom tihim glasom i objasnjavao mi sta radi, unutarnji punti, vanjski punti, da cu sada lezati dva sata, pa ce me sestra doci dignuti, sve sta slijedi i mogu ti reci da sam bila ugodno iznenadjena njegovim pristupom. Vidila sam ga tada i jos jednom kasnije i bas mi je ostao u ugodnom sjecanju. Kada sam htjela tiskati a jos nisam bila skroz otvorena, pregledao me je, stao pokraj mene i polako mi objasnio da sam otvorena samo 7 cm i ako budem tiskala da ce mi puknuti grlic maternice, ponovio to dva puta da ga shvatim jer sam bila u ajme stanju, i onda je zamolio babicu da pripazi na mene i pomogne mi da ne tiskam (iako je ona i inace bila stalno tu uz mene, drzala me za ruku...)

----------


## MGrubi

dr. Anić je vodio moju trudnoću, meni je dobar

----------


## marta

Meni nitko nije vodio trudnocu, vodila sam ju osobno i u ducan i preko ceste i u setnju. Neke stvari jesam kontrolirala kod ginekologa. 

Anic mi bio na prvom porodu - nemam nis dobro za reci. Navalio mi se na stomak toliko da sam imala modrice po rebrima, uzasno me sasio (naravno da su mi i epi uvalili), nisam mogla ni prismrditi stolici jedno 6 tjedana...

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

ja sam poslana sa ginekologije (di sam ležala 4 mj) na rodilište oko 9 ujutro. dr.B me posla. vjerojatno me više nije moga gledati na odjelu. još sam bila i prinila nakon "prijetećeg prijevremenog". bila sam otvorena samo 3 prsta, a trudove sam imala lagane u leđima. taj dan je RR bila u rađaoni, a dr.A dežuran. 
u rađaoni su bile 2 žene, jedna pacijentica dr.A pa ju je on porađa, a druga od dr.T koja je iz Knina došla da je porodi.
tako se dr RR osjećala strašno ugroženo pa me smistila u predrađaonu i rekla "Martinice moja ništa se ti ne brini, ja ću tebe brzo poroditi". stavila mi drip. prokinila vodenjak. ove dvi rodila. ja ni makac. svi dr me došli obići jer napakon, ja, inventar stigla u rađaonu. dr.T mi je vodila sobu pa me posjetila i rekla doslovno "došla sam iz knina poroditi svoju. moram ići. a ti, slušaj, dr RR se možda čini simpatičnom, ali ona je luda i ja ću reći dr. A da se pobrine za tebe."
Cool.
Onda je došla RR i rekla da je ona mislila da će to brže, ali radi ona do 14, stići ćemo mi.
i prošlo 14. i dođe RR i kaže da će ostati jer me baš želi poroditi.
i dođe 17h i kaže RR da joj je strašno žao ali mora voditi sina na klavir.
i ode.
na koncu me porodija dr.A, čista petica, u 21 h.
ostala sam dan duže u bolnici, tj. NOVU GODINU jer je Karlo imao infekciju zbog prokinuća vodenjaka

----------


## tonina

Bez komentara!!!Očito je dr.R.veliki ljubitelj dripa,ko šljivi prirodni porod!
Ali i taj komentar dr.T je po meni grozan jer tako nešto reći za kolegu je grozno,baš ulijeva povjerenje rodilji

----------


## ana-blizanci

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

katastrofa!!!!

----------


## laura_001

i moju prijateljicu je vodio dr. Anic i ima samo riječi pohvale za njega!

----------


## ana-blizanci

ima li šta novo na ratištu?  :Grin:

----------


## tonina

U novom broju Šibenskog lista piše da se čeka koga će Burić kazniti

----------


## MGrubi

dr. Ž je "ispratio" dr. RR vani, jer ona nema pravo biti u rodilištu ako nije njena smjena
nastavlja se...

----------


## tonina

A svi dobro znamo da često na porod dolaze oni doktori kod kojih se ide privatno iako nije njihova smjena,ali očito da se dr.R od prije zamjerila dr.Ž kad joj to ne dopušta

----------


## ana-blizanci

tako ni dr K nije pustila žiku kad sam ja došla u trudovima nego me sprašila u krevet i pustila da umirem u bolovima 12 sati, a ona spavala!!!!
_mammaju editirala "epitet"_

----------


## tonina

Ništa u novom broju Šibenskog lista.
Valjda su se smirile strasti

----------


## ana-blizanci

javljam se zadnji put na ovu temu...izlizana je previše....

uglavnom, ja nisam htjela nikog uvriditi! neka mi dr. ž oprosti ako sam ga uvridila s ićim...on je i dalje za mene naj naj doktor koji trenutno na sebi ima ogromnu zadaću i nije mu lagano, stoga ima pravo i biti nervozan i td!
upravo zbog toga šta mi je *dr. ž najbolji*(i to kažem jasno i glasno) još uvijek nisam kod nikog išla na pregled jer mi nije jednostavno tek tako promjeniti doktora pogotovo nekog koga znaš dobro i koje se prema tebi ponašao kao otac!uvjek sam ga mogla nazvati i uvjek bi mi rekao sve šta me je zanimalo!!!
stoga vam želim reči da mi se više ne da slušati kako ne valja ovaj ili onaj....
ima tamo i boljih i manje boljih...

samo želim još reči da svi pričamo ko da smo magistrirale ginekologiju a nemamo pojma o životu o tome(barem ja nemam)...znamo neke osnovne stvari i to je to...ja sam uvijek vjerovala doktoru i nisam čak ni kad sam išla na carski se bojala jer sam dr. Ž vjerovala više nego ikomu i još uvijek mu najviše vjerujem!!!

i kako ko može reči ko je pobornik prirodnog a ko ne???
ako ste vi rodili uz drip ili šta ja znam kako , sigurna sam da dr zna zašto je donio takvu odluku!!!
*marta* primjetila sam da si ti previše ljuta na našu ginekologiju...hmmm...pa zašto-nikad nisi dala razlog???
vi sad po meni možete koliko očete ali ovo je moje mišljenje i protiv njega ne možete....  :Razz:  


samo imam jedan primjeg nečeg pšta me je dosta uznemirilo:
dok me je sestra kupala(3. dan carskog) u sobu ulazi druga sestra i govori -pa šta si se sad toga uvatila, ima pršuta na stolu!! :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:  

i to je to!!!


uostalom ako toliko dobro znamo sve, kako se ovdje piše, otvorimo praksu svoju!!!  :Grin:  

i e da, primjetila sam da samo se traži dlaka u jajetu, samo se čeka kad će ko koga dati na sud...pa zar nemožete jednostavno uživati sad ako je sve uredu, nego mislit šta bi bilo kad bi bilo...

toliko od mene....

----------


## marta

nisam ja uopce ljuta. ja ih bojkotira i to doslovno. 

da si ovdje malo duze znala bi zasto, meni se jednostavno ne da svake godine ponavljati zasto i kako.

----------


## MGrubi

ana-b, 
za dr.Ž. sam čula da je vrhunski iz stare garde kad su u pitanju problemi (ginekoliške naravi i komplikacije pri porodu)
nisam bila kod njega , jer mi je dr. A. super

no, poanta je u tome , što me pomalo ljuti (a ovo se odnosi na cijelu Hrvatsku osim par izuzetaka ) što naši doktori praktički imaju stav da rijetko koja žena je sposobna da rodi bez intervencije?!
samo to
za prirodni porod ne treba puno, samo babica i dobra volja
prirodan porod je porod koji teče neometano i bez komplikacija, i prema tome uopće ne treba prisustvo ginekologa 
oni su samo za slučaj komplikacije, ranije ne

u pitanju je samo malo više vjere u žensko tijelo
a to nema veze s stručnošću, je stručnost je bitna za komplikacije, kad nema komplikacija imamo prirodan porod, koji teče prirodno, već 10 000g
bez intervencije, prirodno

a kad se desu komplikacije , onda je dobro imati u smjeni nekog poput njega

----------


## mamma Juanita

> e da, primjetila sam da samo se traži dlaka u jajetu, samo se čeka kad će ko koga dati na sud...pa zar nemožete jednostavno uživati sad ako je sve uredu, nego mislit šta bi bilo kad bi bilo...


ako misliš da je dlaka u jajetu to da masa žena ima problema odlučiti se na novu trudnoću radi emocionalnih trauma kao nasljeđe s prošlog(ih)porodu, onda ok.
ako pak tako ne misliš, onda tužbe i dizanje glasa itekako ima smisla.
ako ne za tebe, onda za tvoju (i tuđu) djecu.
trbamo malo misliti i na one koji dolaze nakon nas.
dok svi šute i trpe, čemu promjene?
i biti ću tako slobodna  :Trep trep:  pa linkati na dvije martine priče s poroda (marto, ako ti je bed, viči).
prva je u šibenskom, druga u riječkom rodilištu...pa možda neke stvari budu jasnije  :Wink: 

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=145&Show=328
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=145&Show=2003

----------


## mamma Juanita

evo recimo, možda je nekome i ovo "traženje dlake u jajetu" ...
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...327161#1327161



> Nisa!
> U 6. mj trudnoće bebi mi je dijagnosticirano teško oštećenje različitih organa i gin. me hitno šalje s uputnicom u Petrovu na daljnje pretrage i ležanje. 
> Susret sa dr. Škrablin je bio nezaboravan.
>  MM je čekao satima da ga primi,ja sam ležala u autu jer sam imala dijagnozu prijevremenoga poroda i morala sam ležati,a kad ga je konačno primila rekla mu je da ona ne može ništa,jer beba je teško bolesna i još mu se smijala u lice.Poslala nas je u OS i pitala tko nas je uopće poslao za ZG. Odbila me je pregledati,a kamoli primiti u bolnicu.
> Zovemo gin. u VK i on nam kaže da moram ostati u ZG i da mi u OS ne mogu pomoći.
> dr. Škrablin i dalje ne želi nas primiti. Nakon cjelodnevnog natezanja pristaje me pregledati pod uvjetom da pregled platimo. Tada mi puca film i zovem BIJELI TELEFON na kojem se javlja dr. kojoj dajem sve svoje podatke,dijagnoze i ona zgrožena ne vjeruje da nas dr. Škrablin ne želi primiti. *Nakon 5 min nas zovu s B .. telefona i kažu da joj ne mogu ništa i oni nam dogovore odlazak na Merkur,gdje me primaju u bolnicu i obavljaju sve pretrage ODMAH. Tamo sam ležala dva tjedna i u tom periodu nekoliko žena je primljeno na Merkur koje nisu htjeli primiti u Petrovoj i svaki put je u pitanju dr. Škrablin*. 
> Prijava nije vrijedila ništa,jer zakon kaže da ja koja dolazim iz VK moram ići u OS u bolnicu,a tek ako oni procjene da ne znaju što će sa mnom šalju me u ZG.


...ali da su sve te žene iz Merkura barem se obratile ravnatelju u Petrovoj, ili dale to u medije, tko zna bi li se ta doktorica i dalje smješkala u facu roditeljima govoreći im takve teške stvari ...

----------


## ana-blizanci

ok..a koliko ima njih koje su zadovoljne svojim porodom??i doktorima??koliko ima takvih a da nisu na ovom forumu???

i btw, koja to masa ljudi???sve moje frendice su rodile u ši?i to 2,3 puta?niti jedna nema prigovora!

nemožeš stavljati šib i rijeku u isti koš!najprije kod nas nisu normalni uvjeti!!!!!!i to nije krivica šefa ginekologije već nekog poviše njega...kao da je njemu lako raditi u uvjetima iz 1.svj.rata!
a šta se tiće dr,a,b,c,d....prepoznajem kimerušu-i zbilja neznam nikog kome je ona bila dobra....
uostalom ko nije vidio naš odjel nezna o čemu pričam!!!
ali zato ima suuuper babica(ane i danira) zbog kojih porod je predivna stvar...meni je na prvom dosta pomogla danira i velika joj hvala(dok moj dr nije stigao)!
sestrama neznam ime ali jedina koja mi je bila dobra  (neznam joj ime)
nosila je tigraste očale!!!

----------


## mamma Juanita

> btw, koja to masa ljudi???sve moje frendice su rodile u ši?i to 2,3 puta?niti jedna nema prigovora!


ne pričam isključivo o ŠI rodilištu, nego općenito, kao i o principu da je bolje "ne talasat".
koje su to?
pročešljaj forum.
ima svakakvih iskustava, kako dobrih, tako i loših.
dobra je uvijek lijepo čuti, a ono što ne valja treba mijenjati.
ali to mijenjanje, ta promjena se ne događa kada se šuti i trpi.
i biće nam, ne "onako kako si predočimo"(kako je pisalo na jednom drugom topicu), nego onako kako se i za što se izborimo.

----------


## tonina

Svaka od nas ima priču o nekom doktoru i kad bi je ovdje iznijele ispalo bi da u nijednog dr.ne možemo imati povjerenja.
Svi znamo neku ženu koja je imala probleme zbog ovog ili onog dr.ili smo same imale probleme pa odatle i negativan stav o šibenskim dr.
Naravno da onaj tko nije završio ginekologiju nije kompententan govoriti ali mislim da jesmo o ljudskosti,osjećajnosti,razumijevanju kojeg je teško naći u ši rodilištu.
Iznimke uvijek postoje,ali na žalost malo ih je.
Bez obzira na uvjete nedostaje ljudskosti u tom našem rodilištu!

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

mene je dr. škrablin u petrovoj operirala u 19.tj trudnoće. 
i mislim da nas je spasila. 
mene i karla. 
(za razliku od nekih u OB Šibenik koji su me nakon 7 dana "promatranja", vađenja krvi i mjerenja tlaka otpustili iz bolnice jer je sve ok). 

žena je vrsna doktorica, ali nema ljuskosti ni 5%. nezna se nasmijati ni reći dobru rič. 
ali u tim trenucima mi je bilo najbitnije da moja beba i ja izdržimo do kraja   :Love:

----------


## danči m.

POzdrav svima!
Evo jedne nove trudnice, brojim 10 tjedana   :Smile:  
Stvar je u tome što nisam iz Šibenika. Sada živim u Zag i tu vodim trudnoću, ali u 5. mj. se selimo u Vodice i ne da mi se komplicirati stvari pa sam odlučila roditi dolje. Btw, termin je 14. 07.
E sad, čitajući vaše postove o šibenskom rodilištu ne osjećam se baš najsretnija tim odabirom. Da se razumijemo, ne gajim nikakve iluzije ni o zagrebačkim rodilištima.
Isto na ovom forumu sam čitala o zadarskom rodilištu i dojmovi su puno, puno bolji. Sviđa mi se što imaju stolčić za rađanje a dozvoljeno je i očevima da prisustvuju porodu.
Zanima me paničarim li unaprijed bez razloga ili je ipak bolje imati i drugu opciju u igri?

----------


## marta

Mozes ti bez problema u Zadar. Al nije ti ni tamo bajno.

----------


## danči m.

Nigdje u Hrvatskoj nije bajno, ali ponavljam sviđa mi se u Zadru što imaju stolčić i što MM može prisustvovati za razliku od Šibenika.
Što se tiče idealnog rodilišta gdje je sve podređeno rodilji i djetetu a ne med. osoblju, to možda dočekaju naša djeca   :Wink:

----------


## laura_001

cure jel imao netko iskustva sa dr. Junaković, porodila je moju prijateljicu i bila joj je super, pa me zanima jer bi i ja kod nje jednog dana  :Smile:

----------


## marta

Prva stvar koju ces od nje dobiti, odmah s vrata, je drip. Ako ti to odgovara, odgovarat ce ti i ostalo.

----------


## sorciere

http://www.24sata.hr/index.php?cmd=s...main_page_news


U četvrtak navečer urušio se strop šibenske bolnice. Na katu iznad u vlažnim sobama inače borave majke i tek rođene bebe. Dio krovišta iznad rodilišta još je neobnovljen od granatiranja u Domovinskom ratu. Samo je sreća spasila pacijentice na Odjelu kirurgije jer u trenutku padanja stropa nitko nije bio u sanitarnom čvoru. Do daljnjeg će cijeli odjel moći koristiti samo mali prostor s dvije zahodske školjke. Umivaonici i sve ostalo u prostoru pod plafonom je koji se urušio s odjela ginekologije.

----------


## bebelina

Upravo vidila i mogu sam reci  :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## laura_001

> cure jel imao netko iskustva sa dr. Junaković, porodila je moju prijateljicu i bila joj je super, pa me zanima jer bi i ja kod nje jednog dana


pa nisam baš to znala, ova prijateljica je rodila sasvim prirodnim putem bez ikakvih dripova, i vodila je cijelu trudnoću jer je imala jako puno problema i ima sve riječi pohvale za nju, naime išla je cijelo vrijeme privatno kod nje
a znam i ljudi koji ju baš ne vole i upravo baš to kažu za nju

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

meni je dr.j srušila snove o 9.mj trudnoće doma. 

ležala sam 3 mjeseca na gin, navodno dok ne uđem u 9.mj jer onda više nije rizično. tako sam  čekala taj ulazak u 9.mj i otišla na UZV. 

s obzirom da je na ginekologiji rasulo, da su me 2 doktora vodila, jer su odlučili prominiti vodstvo soba, a ja sam bila samo inventar pa me dr.ž  prepustija dr.t, nije bilo bitno ko će me gledati na UZV. (nisam nikome dala nikakvu kuvertu i zato je takav odnos bio-zamislite koliko sam kuverata vidila u 4mj!!!)

bio je dan dr.j i ona mi je ustanovila zastoj rasta ploda. moš mislit. do tada sam bila jedno 20puta na utz i nije bilo ni riči o tome.
naravno, nitko se nije htio suprostaviti, pa sam ostala ležati. slj tj sam opet išla kod nje na utz i bio je neki mali pomak. a za 15 dana sam bila kod dr.k i totalna razlika. 
u svakom slučaju, više nije imalo smisla ispisati se iz bolnice jer mi je termin bio blizu.

odlazila sam na vikende,a 2x dnevno dolazila na ctg. i prinila.
rodila bebu od 3500g. zastoj rasta?

primjetila sam da nisam bila jedina, dr j često zna "smanjiti"bebu.

----------


## Pepa02

Ja konkretno nisam imala nikakvih problema. Prvi put sam rodila za pola sata, a drugi zahvaljujući mom ginekologu kojeg ne mogu prestati hvaliti Dr. Zmijanović je prošao za deset minuta. No ono što sam vidjela tijekom boravka u bolnici (drugi put) je zapanjujuće. Ginekolog hoda po rađaoni i rodilištu i čimbuši cigaretu za cigaretom i to kao da šeta poljanom bez ikakvog srama. U jednoj riječi to je šibensko rodilište! Malo me smeta u Šibeniku što oni nisu baš pristalice da doktor koji ti vodi trudnoću da te i porodi. Prvi put sam prošla srećom bez problema jer sam kući trpila trudove sve do samog kraja pa kad sam došla u rodilište odmah sam rodila. Drugi put je moj doktor bio skroz pametan pa je došao u rodilište i porodio me i to brzinski jer sam isto došla taman za roditi i to mi je bilo prekrasno iskustvo. Pratio me cijelu trudnoću bez problema došao na porod na porodu bio sjajan i tri dana u bolnici me obilazio i pitao što treba, tako da ne mogu reći da su ginekolozi u šibenskoj bolnici baš svi ajme

----------


## Bumblebee

Na žalost, ne mogu reći da imam pozitivna iskustva sa šibenskim rodilištem. U rujnu 2007. sam prijavila dva doktora (RR i B), ako ih tako i mogu nazvati jer su za mene čudovista, da su skrivili smrt moje bebe!!! 
Vjerojatno su se zato i dr. Ž i RR posvađali. 
Po mom misljenju, nisu sposobni porađati djecu. 
Većina doktora i sestara, čast iznimkama, ponaša se bahato, nepristupačno. A da ne govorim o oronulosti soba i kupaonice. To nisu uvijeti za mame i bebe.

----------


## anamar

bumblebee žao mi je što ti se dogodilo tako nešto strašno. nadam se da ćeš to prebroditi.  :Heart:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

*Bumblebee* jako mi je žao zbog tvoje boli. 
U svoja 4mj života na ginekologiji sam vidjela svašta. Znam neke slučajeve prijavljivanja doktora zbog npr. neuočavanja nekucanja srca  na kontroli trudnoće (!). Vjerojatno bi i ja bila u toj skupini da nisam na svoju ruku otišla u Petrovu gdje su se čudili što ovi nisu reagirali na moju situaciju i operirana sam po hitnom postupku. Grozno.
Drži se i ustraj u borbi 
 :Heart:

----------


## jadranka605

*Bumblebee* strašno mi je žao   :No:  
Ali podržavam te za RR u potpunosti....Ona je za jedan drugi odjel   :Mad:  
Sretno   :Love:

----------


## Bumblebee

Hvala na potopri!
Što prolazi više vremena sve više mislim da državno odjvetništvo neće ništa napraviti. Osjećam se kao sitna riba tražeći da se u 21. stoljeću ne događaju takve svari!
Znam da bolnica nema novaca, ali više od plijesni, potrganih plahti i spavačica, me muči način kako te tretitaju. Oni su bogovi, ti ne znaš ništa, a kad pitaš što se dešava, gledaju u tebe kao da smo pale s Marsa.
Rodila sam i prvog sina u šibenskom rodilištu, i ni tada nisu bili bolji. Da u sobi nisu bile medicinska sestra i doktorica koje su već rodile, poludila bi od brige jer mi nitko nije želio odgovoriti na moja pitanja, npr. " Zašto moja beba povraća sukrvicu?".
Znam da se u Šibeniku svakodnevno rađaju djeca, živa i zdrava, ali moj sin nije živ zahvaljujući njihovom "...lako ćemo, ima vremena..."

----------


## bertha

Bumblebee, jako mi je zao sta ti se to dogodilo. znam da to nije dovoljno da se umanji tvoja bol, ali to je jedino sta mogu napraviti / reci.
procitala sam sva vasa razmisljanja i dojmove o ginekolozima u sibeniku i o odjelu ginekologije. ja osobno nikada nisam bila tamo. rodila sam u zadru i to samo zato i iskljucivo da pobignem od nasih ginekologa. tada me spasija rodak jer me upozna sa svojim prijateljem, sta radi ka ginekolog u zadarskoj bolnici. on me i porodija i sve je bilo super, tako da iman odlicno iskustvo s poroda. 
sta mene boli je to sta svi nemaju takvo iskustvo s poroda, jer porod ka porod je nesto predivno, rada se novi zivot. 
ja sam imala srice jer sam imala "vezu", recimo to tako. a sta je sa zenama koje ne poznaju nikog? one su manje vridne? ja ne znam koliko ce tribati vrimena da se promini nacin ophodenja sa trudnicama i rodiljama u nasim bolnicama, ali jedno znam, da ima vise ginekologa ka sta je dr zmijanovic u sibeniku i dr kulisic u zadru svima bi nam bilo puno lakse se odluciti na ponovni porod.
netko od vas je naglasija da bi trebali briniti za generacije koje ce tamo tek doci. da, slazem se, moja malena sada ima godinu i po, ne znam oce li ona ikada uopce doci do tog da ima svoju dicu, ali ako dode, zelim da je se tretira ka ljudsko bice koje ce dovesti zivot na svit.
sramota je sta mnoge bizu iz naseg grada (kao i ja) roditi na miru, umisto da se skupimo sve kao mlade majke i zahtijevamo prominu. znam da je realnost nesto totalno drugo i da se promine ne mogu dogoditi priko noci, niti ne znam sta bi se tocno tribalo napraviti da se nesto promini, ali da zena rada s glavom doli i nogama gori, da zene se moraju skrivati u wc-ima do izgona, to je jednostavno neoprostiva sramota! a o tome da se jede prsut umisto da se brine o pacijenticama, da se mami kojoj beba povraca ili pljuca sukrvicu kaze "lako cemo, polako", ma ne mogu to ni komentirati. ne moze se covik nadiviti da tako nesto uopce postoji!
sada sam bas ljuta!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ana-blizanci

isuse mili.....ma čula sam za tu rr...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...ajme odma poludin....poblesavin......ne čudovište...ma još goreeee....kako ta može živit mirnoooooooo....kako???????

----------


## MGrubi

zahvaljujući tadašnjem ministru zdravstva bile su smanjene kvote za specijalizaciju ginekologije
i sad kad bi ta generacija trebala zamjeniti staru gradu, nema tko
u ambulanti rade penzioneri (dr. M, dr. K ...)
ginekolozi iz rodilišta svaki 4.dan su cijeli dan u kninskom rodilištu
otkazi nisu opcija jer se guše u poslu

i tu je sav problem
i da hoće dati otkaz lošim dr-ovima, ne mogu
jedino možda prijava medicinskoj komori za oduzimanje licence, onda više ne mogu raditi

samo da pohvalim dr. Anića
i ja sam pobigla u Vž rodilište

----------


## Bumblebee

Znam da otkaz neće dobiti, a prijava liječničkoj komori neće donijeti ništa jer ne mogu izgubiti licencu, na to su me odmah upozorili. Liječnici se, što i je najgore, međusobno štite!!!
Jedini način ih je staviti na sud ili barem prijaviti.
Nije ni njima ugodno kad im krim policija dođe na vrata. Nije neka utjeha, ali se nadam da bar par noći nisu spavali.
Imaju i oni svoju djecu pa, ako u njima ima nešto ljudskosti, će razmisliti što su napravili.
Znam da, ako i budu okrivljeni, meni to neće donijeti mir. Ja ću biti sretna samo ako budu umirali u onakvim mukama kakve je prošlo moje dijete radi njihove gluposti.
Zato i pišem da apeliram na mame da takve stvari ne prođu bez prijave, jer sutra će to opet napraviti, a tada neće biti sretnog završetka.

----------


## MGrubi

slažem se da treba se govotriti, prijavljivati ...
samo sam htjela reči da se ne očekuje neki veliki pomak

no i mali pomak je pomak na bolje

Bumblebee
nemam riječi da kažem koliko mi je žao zbog toga što vam se desilo    :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## elin

> Znam da otkaz neće dobiti, a prijava liječničkoj komori neće donijeti ništa jer ne mogu izgubiti licencu, na to su me odmah upozorili. Liječnici se, što i je najgore, međusobno štite!!!
> Jedini način ih je staviti na sud ili barem prijaviti.
> Nije ni njima ugodno kad im krim policija dođe na vrata. Nije neka utjeha, ali se nadam da bar par noći nisu spavali.
> Imaju i oni svoju djecu pa, ako u njima ima nešto ljudskosti, će razmisliti što su napravili.
> Znam da, ako i budu okrivljeni, meni to neće donijeti mir. Ja ću biti sretna samo ako budu umirali u onakvim mukama kakve je prošlo moje dijete radi njihove gluposti.
> Zato i pišem da apeliram na mame da takve stvari ne prođu bez prijave, jer sutra će to opet napraviti, a tada neće biti sretnog završetka.


u potpunosti te razumijem, tebi   :Love:   :Heart:  kad sam ovo pročitala ostala sam   :Crying or Very sad:  i ja bi isto tako reagirala i tako mislila. I ja im želim sve najgore zato što su ovo napravili tebi i malenom  :Saint:

----------


## kikki

bumblebee   :Love:

----------


## jadranka605

> Znam da otkaz neće dobiti, a prijava liječničkoj komori neće donijeti ništa jer ne mogu izgubiti licencu, na to su me odmah upozorili. Liječnici se, što i je najgore, međusobno štite!!!
> Jedini način ih je staviti na sud ili barem prijaviti.
> Nije ni njima ugodno kad im krim policija dođe na vrata. Nije neka utjeha, ali se nadam da bar par noći nisu spavali.
> Imaju i oni svoju djecu pa, ako u njima ima nešto ljudskosti, će razmisliti što su napravili.
> Znam da, ako i budu okrivljeni, meni to neće donijeti mir. Ja ću biti sretna samo ako budu umirali u onakvim mukama kakve je prošlo moje dijete radi njihove gluposti.
> Zato i pišem da apeliram na mame da takve stvari ne prođu bez prijave, jer sutra će to opet napraviti, a tada neće biti sretnog završetka.


Dobar glas daleko se čuje, a *loš* još i dalje.

Nek se pronese glas o njima ...

----------


## ana-blizanci

bumblebee  :Love:

----------


## elin

bumblebee ja koristila pretražnik i otišla da pročitam tvoju priču jer nikako ne mogu zaboraviti ovu tvoju rečenicu




> Znam da, ako i budu okrivljeni, meni to neće donijeti mir. Ja ću biti sretna samo ako budu umirali u onakvim mukama kakve je prošlo moje dijete radi njihove gluposti.


i sad sam još više   :Sad:   :Sad:  treba ih goniti do pakla i nazad (oprosti na izrazu). Ima li što novog od Državnog odvjetništva?

----------


## Felix

shvacam tugu i ljutnju, ali molim vas cure da malo smanjimo tenzije i koristimo prikladniji rijecnik  :Smile:

----------


## elin

> shvacam tugu i ljutnju, ali molim vas cure da malo smanjimo tenzije i koristimo prikladniji rijecnik


istina, malo sam preburno reagirala, skužila sam kad sam se ohladila, ali već sam bila poslala. Osjetljiva sam na djecu i životinje, ne mogu si pomoći.

----------


## Bumblebee

I ja se ispričavam na prenaglim riječima! Žao mi je!

Želila bih samo da naše rodilište bude na ponos mama i beba, naravno i tata. I ne samo rodilište nego i ostali dijelovi bolnice.

----------


## ana-blizanci

Bumblebee   :Kiss:   :Love:  

slažem se s tobom...

----------


## laura_001

ja jednostavno ne mogu virovati kad ovo sve čitam...pa ko je to RR...ajme majko koja katastrofa...

a ja ostala i dalje kod dr. junaković, uf glupa li sam i još prebacila karton u bolnici kod nje, jer sam bila kod dr. nakića....
sad mi je ža i išla bi kod dr. zmijanovića, jer dosta njih govori za njega da je odličan, ali jel to sada moguće???
i još ako sam trudna (menga mi kasni), morat ću cijelo vrijeme kod nje...

----------


## laura_001

dajte molim vas može li mi netko odgovoriti :?  :?

----------


## marta

Pa ne znam na sto bih ti odgovorila, nije mi bas jasno sto te muci.

----------


## laura_001

> Pa ne znam na sto bih ti odgovorila, nije mi bas jasno sto te muci.


ok, nemoj se ljutiti  :Love:  

sad sam nedavno pribacila karton kod dr. junaković, jel moguće da sam pribacim ponovno kod dr. zmijanovića (jer čula sam da se može tek nakon godinu dana ponovo pribaciti)?? ili misliš možda da ostanem kod nje??

----------


## MGrubi

dr. junakvoći ti možda i neće biti na porodu, tj. nije obavezna biti tamo osim ako je njena smjena

----------


## laura_001

> dr. junakvoći ti možda i neće biti na porodu, tj. nije obavezna biti tamo osim ako je njena smjena


a znam da mi ne mora ona biti, al ja sam čula sad zanje vrijeme od dosta ljudi da ona prepada ljude, da govori svašta samo da zastrašši...
jel netko ima iskustva s njom???
cijelo vrijeme sam bila uvjerena da je dobra al sad kad je trudnoća u pitanju malo se bojim  :Sad:   :Sad:  
pa šta vi mislite??? šta mi je pametnije?
jel se mogu sad pribacivati kod nekoga ako sam se nedavno kod nje pribacila  :Sad:

----------


## laura_001

cure jel istina da dr. zmijanović više ne radi na poliklinici nego na odjelu, šta to znači da se kod njega više ne može imati karton jel tako??? jedino se može privatno kod njega???
ajde molim vas ako netko zna više o tome

----------


## marta

navodno je tako. zasto ne nazoves i ne pitas?

----------


## laura_001

> navodno je tako. zasto ne nazoves i ne pitas?


a ne znam ni sama di da nazovem...
ma ja sam pribacila karton kod dr. junaković prije jedno mjesec dana i tada sam radila briseve...pa ja mislim da sad treba proći godinu dana da prebacim karton kod njega ponovo jel tako??

----------


## laura_001

jel zna netko možda gdje radi dr. lambaša, jel mi može netko molim vas poslati njen broj ako ima, bila bih vam zahvalna....
ne mogu broj nigdje naći

----------


## Bumblebee

Mislim da sam načula da Lambaša radi privatno kod Reljić!

----------


## anna01

pa ja nemam neke pokude za rodilište... wc je renoviran, tople vode ima, sobe su ok kao i stolovi u radaoni.... nije najnovije opremljen i ureden, ali je cisto i uredno

----------


## ronin

> pa ja nemam neke pokude za rodilište... wc je renoviran, tople vode ima, sobe su ok kao i stolovi u radaoni.... nije najnovije opremljen i ureden, ali je cisto i uredno


mislim da nitko ni nije kritizirao sobe  i WC...druge stvari ne štimaju u ovom rodilištu :/

----------


## Bumblebee

Vjerujte mi da, kad izađete iz rodilišta s vašim blagom u rukama, sve loše zaboravljte. I rupe u posteljini, visoke krevete, strgan interfon u sobi za posjete, velike mrlje od vlage...Tamo ste do tjedan dana, beba leži pokraj vas i sve je mirno. Najsretnije ste biće na svijetu! No, previše toga ispod površine nije ok. A uz malo truda sve bi se popravilo!

----------


## MGrubi

> Vjerujte mi da, kad izađete iz rodilišta s vašim blagom u rukama, sve loše zaboravljte.!


loš namještaj da

ali kako vidim, žene nemaju amneziju iliti blackout za loše i omalovažavajuće ponašanje osoblja

----------


## Tara &amp; koka

> Vjerujte mi da, kad izađete iz rodilišta s vašim blagom u rukama, sve loše zaboravljte. I rupe u posteljini, visoke krevete, strgan interfon u sobi za posjete, velike mrlje od vlage...Tamo ste do tjedan dana, beba leži pokraj vas i sve je mirno. Najsretnije ste biće na svijetu! No, previše toga ispod površine nije ok. A uz malo truda sve bi se popravilo!


slazem se!!
ajme kad se sad prisjetim onog visokog kreveta... ne znam jel mi bilo bolnije popeti se ili sici s njega  :Undecided: 
moje zlato je spavalo uz mene, a mjesta na krevetu niti za pomaknuti se  :Sad: 
sto se tice osoblja, nemam nikakvih negativnih iskustava....
na porodu mi je bila dr. M.H. koja me je umirivala samim svojim prisustvom, a pred kraj samog poroda mi je spasila bebu kojoj su prestali otkucaji.... jedna divna osoba i odlican lijecnik kojeg bi svakom preporucila  :Smile:

----------


## laura_001

> Bumblebee prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Vjerujte mi da, kad izađete iz rodilišta s vašim blagom u rukama, sve loše zaboravljte. I rupe u posteljini, visoke krevete, strgan interfon u sobi za posjete, velike mrlje od vlage...Tamo ste do tjedan dana, beba leži pokraj vas i sve je mirno. Najsretnije ste biće na svijetu! No, previše toga ispod površine nije ok. A uz malo truda sve bi se popravilo!
> 
> 
> slazem se!!
> ajme kad se sad prisjetim onog visokog kreveta... ne znam jel mi bilo bolnije popeti se ili sici s njega 
> moje zlato je spavalo uz mene, a mjesta na krevetu niti za pomaknuti se 
> ...


e da evo i ja sam napokon došla do nje i idem kod nje na preglede privatno, žena je stvarn odlična svaki put me umiri jer ja stalno sama sebi nešto umišljam ma stvarno je divna, i optimistična....draga, topla, osjećajna...

a ukoliko budem išla kod nje, postoji li mogućnost da mi ona bude i na porodu iako ne bude dežurna taj dan??? može li ona svejedno doći?

----------


## Tara &amp; koka

da, koliko ja znam....ali najbolje bi bilo kad bi je to pitala na sljedecem pregledu... pa nam javi  :Wink: 
zena je stvarno predivna u svakom pogledu   :Love:

----------


## mandy

rađa li netko u ovom Šibeniku, ljudi? šta se dešava u našem rodilištu, tko je bio zadnji? moje je zadnje iskustvo prije skoro 10 godina, valjda se nešto prominilo? kakve su struje, tko je za prirodnjak, tko se želi što prije rješiti rodilje ? jesu li se umovi razbistrili ili su dr još uvijek na Olimpu, a žene doli negdi? pomozite mi u izboru, zadnjih par godina idem na sistematske preglede sa firmom, upisana sam kod Mikulandre, a nekako mi se ne ide više kod njega, trenutno je "in" Tomićka, ali mi se ne sviđa porod na narudžbu, imate li kakvu preporuku ( doduše sumnjam da će me itko moći naručiti na porod, jer sam prethodne dvije rodila 2 tj. ranije, ovo mi je treća trudnoća, očekujem još brži rasplet   :Laughing:  )

----------


## MGrubi

u poliklinici Vita radi dr. Anić
preporučam

----------


## mandy

baš ti hvala, čula sam za njega da je cool i da ima dobru komunikaciju sa ženama; kakve su mu cijene i kakvu ima mašineriju, možeš li ga zvati na porod? čija je to poliklinika, Reljić ili ? totalno sam van kolosijeka   :Love:

----------


## MGrubi

on inače radi i u rodilištu
za cijene ne znam
ja sam išla kod njega u bolnicu u ambulatnu, priamo je određen dan u mjesecu
bio je neki raspored na vratima
ta ambulanta nije tamo gdje su ginekolozi Konjevoda, Nakić ... nego na lijevo kad se popenješ stepenicama

----------


## marta

Tomicku zaobici u sirokom luku. Sve detalje na pp.

----------


## babel

marta prosvitli me, šta se događa s njom :? 
Moje je poznanice sve hvale?
Mislila san kod nje po drugo mišljenje pošto san opet trudna i ne gine mi drugi carski :/

----------


## Tara &amp; koka

dr. Hemerich!  :D

----------


## babel

Trenutno idem k njoj.
Misliš stvarno da je stručnjak i dr. u kojeg se čovik može pouzdati?

----------


## jadranka605

Aj Marta na pp mi zašto ne Tomićka   :Smile:  
i ja sam čula samo dobre stvari o njoj.. Iako ne u rangu sa Anićem i Hemerich, ali dosta dobro

----------


## anna01

> Aj Marta na pp mi zašto ne Tomićka   
> i ja sam čula samo dobre stvari o njoj.. Iako ne u rangu sa Anićem i Hemerich, ali dosta dobro


za hem nemam neke rijeci hvale, vaginalno je porodila prijateljicu a beba joj je imala 4700g, ona se nije oporavila nakon 2 miseca..

----------


## laura_001

> dr. Hemerich!  :D


ja isto idem kod dr. H, i meni je skroz ok....topla i draga...i stvarno joj svaka čast
idem privatno u ordinaciju reljić

----------


## laura_001

> Aj Marta na pp mi zašto ne Tomićka   
> i ja sam čula samo dobre stvari o njoj.. Iako ne u rangu sa Anićem i Hemerich, ali dosta dobro


ja isto ne bi kod nje...

----------


## laura_001

> jadranka605 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Aj Marta na pp mi zašto ne Tomićka   
> i ja sam čula samo dobre stvari o njoj.. Iako ne u rangu sa Anićem i Hemerich, ali dosta dobro
> 
> 
> za hem nemam neke rijeci hvale, vaginalno je porodila prijateljicu a beba joj je imala 4700g, ona se nije oporavila nakon 2 miseca..


ma da, šta stvarno?? :shock: 

pa jel znala da beba ima toliko

----------


## babel

Evo ja moran pohvaliti dr. H!
Žena je stvarno pažljiva, detaljna i uvik ju se može nazvati!

----------


## kikki

na poliklinici u ambulanti je umjesto dr konjevode dosla nova doktorica iz splita, preziva se branica.......zna li netko sta o njoj?

----------


## babel

Joj ja san čula od dosta cura da je jako dobra...
Navodno sve objasni, strpljiva je i detaljno obavi pregled.

----------


## MGrubi

> na poliklinici u ambulanti je umjesto dr konjevode dosla nova doktorica iz splita, preziva se branica.......zna li netko sta o njoj?


i mene zanima, jer sam ja bila kod Konjevode

----------


## babel

Došla je umisto dr. Mikulandre a ne Konjevode.

----------


## kikki

> Došla je umisto dr. Mikulandre a ne Konjevode.


ja sam prvo bila kod konjevode, pa je sve njegove pribacilo kod junakovicke, pa se konjevoda u medjuvremenu vratio pa sam ja trazila da opet budem kod njega i sad je konjevoda opet otisao i mene pribacilo kod branice.

tako mgrubi provjeri jesi li kod junakovic ili branice

----------


## anamar

od dr. branica cure iz st su pisale na njihovom topicu o ginekolozima u st. a ja nalazim o njoj ovo na netu http://www.ginekologija-juric.hr/doktor.htmskrolajte malo i tu je njena biografija.
ako je to ta dr. branica.

----------


## MGrubi

budem sutra skoknula do poliklinike
kakva je dr. junaković?

----------


## marta

> budem sutra skoknula do poliklinike
> kakva je dr. junaković?


Obozavateljica dripa. 

Nego tko je sad vd rodilista?

----------


## anamar

marta misliš umjsto junakovićke (koja je do dolaska u ambulantu bila šefica rodilišta) ili umjesto živkovića koji je šef cijelog odjela ginekologije i porodništva?

----------


## babel

> babel prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Došla je umisto dr. Mikulandre a ne Konjevode.
> 
> 
> ja sam prvo bila kod konjevode, pa je sve njegove pribacilo kod junakovicke, pa se konjevoda u medjuvremenu vratio pa sam ja trazila da opet budem kod njega i sad je konjevoda opet otisao i mene pribacilo kod branice.
> 
> tako mgrubi provjeri jesi li kod junakovic ili branice


Kod dr.Mik. iden samo po uputnice i bila san nedavno kad me primila ta dr. i rekla da je umisto dr. Mik.
Očito je kod nas sve izmišano a za dr. Junaković mogu samo reći da je privatno jako dobra dok je moja prijateljica nedavno izgubila jajnik (dobila je sepsu) jer je nije tila pregledati na odjelu.
Radilo se o vanmaterničnoj trudnoći.

----------


## anna01

> budem sutra skoknula do poliklinike
> kakva je dr. junaković?


ne bi reporucila, vodila mi je trudnocu..

----------


## kikki

ja se narucila privatno kod dr hem.....za nju sam cula samo rijeci hvale i da ne forsira intervencije nepotrebno.....
zanima me znate li sto se u nasem rodilistu smatra "velikom bebom" (kao indikacija za carski)-ja sam malo zabrinuta oko toga, naime carski bi svakako htjela izbjeci (razlog zabrinutosti je taj sto je marin imao 4400g, sad opet cekam muskica i u 27 tjednu je vec bio tjedan veci...naravno da od svega toga ne mora biti nista ali eto to su sad neke moje infisacije, ne zelim da me neugodno iznenade....)

----------


## marta

Ako je beba u polozaju glavicom tezina sama po sebi nije indikacija za carski rez. Kod zadka je granica nakon koje rade carski 3800g.

----------


## kikki

hvala marta na brzom odgovoru....

----------


## kalita

Evo i mene,

prošlo je nešto više od mjesec dana od mog poroda. Nisam dobila epiduralnu. Na moju veliku žalost, primija me je *******, iscrpija 48 h bez hrane u bolovima, nije dozvolija Žaji da mi da epiduralnu. Porod horor!!!!
Još uvijek ne mogu sjediti i hodati normalno.
Slijedeće dijete SIGURNO neću roditi u Šibeniku, ma ne znam kako modernizirali rodilište. 
Svaka čast osoblju, svim sestrama i ostalim liječnicima, u neljudskim uvjetima, rade odlično svoj posao

----------


## anamar

jako mi je žao što si imala traumatično iskustvo u šibenskom rodilištu. nadam se da ćeš se oporaviti  
 :Love:

----------


## babel

> ja se narucila privatno kod dr hem.....za nju sam cula samo rijeci hvale i da ne forsira intervencije nepotrebno.....
> zanima me znate li sto se u nasem rodilistu smatra "velikom bebom" (kao indikacija za carski)-ja sam malo zabrinuta oko toga, naime carski bi svakako htjela izbjeci (razlog zabrinutosti je taj sto je marin imao 4400g, sad opet cekam muskica i u 27 tjednu je vec bio tjedan veci...naravno da od svega toga ne mora biti nista ali eto to su sad neke moje infisacije, ne zelim da me neugodno iznenade....)


Ovako, i ja idem k njoj i mogu slobodno reći da bi tolika beba za nju mogla biti indikacija za carski...
Meni je beba od 3 500 indikacija za carski po njoj zbog uske zdjelice a nisan niska. Pitaj je, nećeš ništa izgubiti.

----------


## babel

*kalita* i meni je žao zbog lošeg iskustva  :Love:

----------


## kikki

kalita  :Love:  

a vidit cu sta ce reci....ja stvarno ne zelim na carski.....

----------


## marta

> kalita  
> 
> a vidit cu sta ce reci....ja stvarno ne zelim na carski.....


Pa naglasi da ne zelis carski, da zelis probati prirodno.

----------


## kikki

ma naravno, ali mislim da i nece biti problema posto je prvi porod protekao u redu i ja virujem ako sam uspila prvi put da cu i drugi. i to zelim sta je najvaznije.

----------


## babel

> kikki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kalita  
> 
> a vidit cu sta ce reci....ja stvarno ne zelim na carski.....
> 
> 
> Pa naglasi da ne zelis carski, da zelis probati prirodno.


Slažem se. Uostalom nisi prvorotkinja. 
Ne bi te tribalo forsirati...

----------


## kalita

Ma uopće se ne trebaš brinuti, ona je zaista odlična ( vodila je moju trudnoću. ali mi nije mogla biti na porodu iz opravdanih razloga), moj dečko 4400g, prva trudnoća. Vaginalni porod.
Ona je jako razumna i susretljiva i možeš s njom razgovarati o svim svojim strahovima i dvojbama, ona će ti preporučiti što je za tebe najbolje i mislim da možeš imati puno povjerenje u njene odluke.

----------


## mandy

> na poliklinici u ambulanti je umjesto dr konjevode dosla nova doktorica iz splita, preziva se branica.......zna li netko sta o njoj?


mene nije baš oduševila, što se tiče uputnica ok, sve će ti dati i napisati, a ostalo - mlada, a dosta konzervativna, ako očekuješ bilo šta više od minimalnog objašnjenja morat ćeš čupati iz nje, nije od onih kojih će sve detaljno objasniti, ne gleda u oči dok razgovara, a to mi se baš ne sviđa; sve u svemu ako nemaš problema, može proći; bolja od Mik. koji me zadnji put pita koliko plaćam pregled kod Z i uspoređiva cijene sa svojom privatnom praksom  :shock:

----------


## mare83

jutro....čitajuči vaše postove vidim da se dosta toga izmjenilo na ginekologiji i rodilištu. Pa me sad zanima ko je od doktora na rodilištu i ginekologiji, i jel Kimerovica još tamo radi? Danas idem radit ctg i gledat plodnu vodu, bojim se ko će me od dr. zapast jer prvi put kad su mi radili nije bilo baš ugodno i bezbolno. Hvala

----------


## mandy

na odjelu su ti : Živković , Tomić, Anić, Baica, Zmijanović, Hemerich, ne znam ima li još netko, mislim da Kimer više ne radi tamo, a obično onaj tko je dežuran prima nove, nazovi ginekologiju ili rodilište  i vidi tko dežura; a još bolje ako " imaš nekoga tko ima nekoga " pobrini se da dobiješ koga želiš

----------


## jadranka605

ne, kimerovica ne radi više na odjelu

----------


## mare83

hvala...bila sam juće otišla u 9 čekala do ure ipo, i onda me poslali doma da dođem popodne. Jer im aparat za ctg na ginekologiji nije radio, a na rodilištu bila gužva za ctg. Sestre cilo vrime prolaze hodnikom niko te ništa ne pita, isto tako i dr. samo te pogledaju i prolete pored tebe. Još sam odma čim sam došla rekla glavnoj sestri zašto sam došla ona pozvala dr. Zmijanovića jer je on juće bio dežuran i reka jedino čekat, al da ću prvo ctg radit. Pa sam im rekla da za ctg mogu doć i drugi dan ako im tolika gužva tamo nek mi pogleda plodnu vodu, a kao nemože bez ctg-a ništa jer mu je on važniji. Tako da sam čekala, bar su mi dali ručak tamo. Onda doša Zmijanović i reka nek dođem popodne jer zaista ko zna kad ću doć na red. Tako da sam otišla popodne i obavila šta sam tribala, bolilo nije tokom pregleda al kasnije je grozno bilo, užasno me probadalo. Plodna voda je mlječna, to je dobro još uvik, jel? U sridu kad sam bila kod svoje gin bila sam otvorena prst, a sad sam 3 prsta otvorena. I u ponediljak mi reka da dođem opet. Pa ću onda zvat da vidim ko je dežuran i kad da dođem, da ne bi opet cili dan oša na čekanje tamo

----------


## mandy

mliječna ti je ok, triba paziti da nije mekonijska, to se dosta brzo promini, kad priđeš termin svaki dan te šalju na pregled; koliko si T ? tri prsta je super ako si pri kraju  :D

----------


## SpOOklica

A ako je mekonijska plodna voda, ctg u redu, trudovi lagano idu, nisu jaki ali su redovni po 5 min, da li je to indikacija za prokidanje vodenjaka i uvođenje dripa ili se može nastaviti normalno sa neinterventnim porodom? 

Sorry za offtopic

----------


## anna01

> A ako je mekonijska plodna voda, ctg u redu, trudovi lagano idu, nisu jaki ali su redovni po 5 min, da li je to indikacija za prokidanje vodenjaka i uvođenje dripa ili se može nastaviti normalno sa neinterventnim porodom? 
> 
> Sorry za offtopic


mekonijska je plodna voda znak da je dijete ispustilo stolicu u plodnu vodu i najcesce je pokazatelj petoloskog zbivanja i zahtjeva hitan porod jer je djetetov  zivot u pitanju..

----------


## mandy

> SpOOklica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A ako je mekonijska plodna voda, ctg u redu, trudovi lagano idu, nisu jaki ali su redovni po 5 min, da li je to indikacija za prokidanje vodenjaka i uvođenje dripa ili se može nastaviti normalno sa neinterventnim porodom? 
> 
> Sorry za offtopic
> 
> 
> mekonijska je plodna voda znak da je dijete ispustilo stolicu u plodnu vodu i najcesce je pokazatelj petoloskog zbivanja i zahtjeva hitan porod jer je djetetov  zivot u pitanju..


potpisujem, u slučaju mekonijske plodne vode; a i sama praksa našeg rodilišta je da prokidaju vodenjak čim dođeš sa trudovima ( ja sam to kao prvorotka prošla - trudovi na 20 min, otvorena 2-3 prsta, Baica mi nije da drip, ali je nekakav koktelčić od kojeg sam se brže otvarala i napola komirala, dok nije došlo do izgona); to je bilo prije 13 god. , ne znam da li su se nešto makli s tog stajališta, koliko čujem od frendica, sve je po starom, a i naše žene me iznenađuju  sa stavom "ajme super, dogovorili se za datum, došla tamo , dali mi drip + koktel , nalegli na trbuh i eto ga "!!?? kao da idemo na kozmetički tretman
- ako imaš mekonijsku plodnu vodu nemoj čekati, ako ne ,opet ovisiš o stavu dežurnog dr , probaj se založiti za sebe i svoj stav, nemaš šta izgubiti; želim ti da sve dobro prođe   :Kiss:

----------


## marta

drip kod mekonijske plodne vode moze izazvati jos veci stres kod djeteta. ako je voda tamno zelena, carski je bolji izbor. ako nije jako tamna dovoljno je pratiti.

----------


## mare83

> mliječna ti je ok, triba paziti da nije mekonijska, to se dosta brzo promini, kad priđeš termin svaki dan te šalju na pregled; koliko si T ? tri prsta je super ako si pri kraju  :D


po Junakovićki termin bi mi triba bit sutra, baš me zanima danas kad budem išta više otvorena. A i kako mi Zmijanović reka da će to brzo ić kad krene, ovaj put bi volila bez dripa rodit. Radije ću svaki dan na pregled ić, nego da me ostave u bolnici ležat. Iovako mi nije daleko od kuće. A i baš me zanima ko će me zapast kad budem rađala, ili to ide ko te primi prvi put na kontrolu onda te on i vodi? Zaista neznam, bila sam prije dvi godine tamo i sve se prominilo, bar kako se meni čini

----------


## mare83

ja sam čula kako mekonijska plodna voda nije dobra, jer može bit opasna za ditetov život ako se brzo ne reagira.....

----------


## mandy

> A i baš me zanima ko će me zapast kad budem rađala, ili to ide ko te primi prvi put na kontrolu onda te on i vodi? Zaista neznam, bila sam prije dvi godine tamo i sve se prominilo, bar kako se meni čini


to je samo u slučaju kad dođeš ležati u bolnicu , tko te primi , taj i vodi, ali ako dođeš s trudovima onda si u rukama dežurnog ; u našoj bolnici je princip da te puste 7 do max 10 dana preko termina , svaki dan na pregled plodne vode, ako uz otvorenost imaš i kontrakcije (koje ni ne moraš osjećati ) ostave te na odjelu

----------


## mare83

> to je samo u slučaju kad dođeš ležati u bolnicu , tko te primi , taj i vodi, ali ako dođeš s trudovima onda si u rukama dežurnog ; u našoj bolnici je princip da te puste 7 do max 10 dana preko termina , svaki dan na pregled plodne vode, ako uz otvorenost imaš i kontrakcije (koje ni ne moraš osjećati ) ostave te na odjelu


aha, kad me Konjevoda vodio, i s jednim i s drugim sam prekoračila termin 2 tjedna, nije mi dao uputnicu za gledanje plodne vode i ctg radit, nego samo za rodilište i ginekologiju da odem tamo ležat. Međutim to sad skroz stota priča. Sad neznam, već 2 dana al samo ujutro imam nekakav iscjedak skroz sluzav i malo bude smeđkaste boje, pa nisam sigurna jel to čep počeo ispadat ili šta je to, pošto ima više tog sluzavog. I to samo ujutro bude kad odem na wc, tokom dana ništa. Jedino osjećam probadanja s jedne i druge strane stomaka, a sad trudove kao trudove i ne osjećam još.

----------


## mare83

zvala sam danas, dr. Hemerich je dežurna. Sad ja blage nemam ko je to? Kakva je itd.?

----------


## mandy

> zvala sam danas, dr. Hemerich je dežurna. Sad ja blage nemam ko je to? Kakva je itd.?


za nju pošalji pp *babel*, ona ide kod nje i sve će ti reći ; inače sam  čula da je ok
što se tiče cerv.čepa , meni je u 2.T sa 38+5 najprije (dok sam spavala) pukao vodenjak, a onda , dok sam se išla istuširati, cerv. čep; izgledao je sluzavo, ali ne smećkasto, već cijelom dužinom sa dugačkom crvenom niti (krv); ne znam koliko se može razlikovati od žene do žene i o čemu ovisi; meni su trudovi nakon puknutog vodenjaka, odmah bili na 3 min, rodila sam za 40 min od puknuća vodenjaka ( s tim da sam već 4 tjedna prije bila 2,5 cm otvorena) ; to smećkasto bi ti moglo biti od otvaranja;
što se tiče Konjevode i sličnih , oni su odavno tribali u penziju, ali kako je kod nas ginekologa uvik premalo, tako stalno ove stare vade iz prašine

----------


## mare83

bila sam juće, baš je nekako draga, samo me začudilo kad je rekla da sam otvorena 2 prsta, a Zmijanović mi u petak reka da sam otvorena 3 prsta. Nisam ništa tila govorit, kaže plodna voda još uvik je mlječna, a to sluzavo što mi izlazi da je to od gledanja plodne vode. Pa me onda pitala koja mi trudnoća, kad sam rekla treća, kaže ona pa izgledate tako mlado i isprepadano. Ja se nasmijala, rekla joj da imam 25 god. a isprepadano možda zato što kad sam prije 4 godine išla gledat plodnu vodu užasno me bolilo i počela sam krvarit. Nisam rekla ko me je tad gleda. Na što ona odgovorila kako je normalno da se krvari nakon toga i da može bit malo neugodno. Al meni nije bilo tad neugodno nego me je baš bolilo da sam skoro plakala na onom stolu. Ctg je super, bolji nego prošli put, i sutra opet na kontrolu. Ne bude li nekog pomaka, tj. ne počnu li trudovi onda ću morat opet kod Junakovićke po uputnicu. Danas bi mi triba bit termin.

----------


## mandy

> samo me začudilo kad je rekla da sam otvorena 2 prsta, a Zmijanović mi u petak reka da sam otvorena 3 prsta.


ovisi čiji je prst deblji   :Laughing:   (zatvorila se sigurno nisi)
drži se   :Love:   ti si već iskusna mama   :Heart:

----------


## mare83

> mare83 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  samo me začudilo kad je rekla da sam otvorena 2 prsta, a Zmijanović mi u petak reka da sam otvorena 3 prsta.
> 
> 
> ovisi čiji je prst deblji    (zatvorila se sigurno nisi)
> drži se    ti si već iskusna mama


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  to već nisam gledala čiji su prsti deblji, al ne virujem da on ima tanje prste od nje. Ipak je ona mršava a on malo jači. Jesi dobra još se ne prestajem smijat. Volila bi samo da što prije krene, jer mi najgore po ovim vrućinama šetat do bolnice i nazad, a još da ne spominjem kako me boli nakon gledanja plodne vode. I beba se uznemiri pa mi još gore bude.

----------


## mandy

znam da ti je gadno, ali zamisli kako bi ti bilo na odjelu  :shock:  , sigurno imaš malu dicu , 4 i starije? (kad si tako mlada i ispripadana   :Laughing:  ) ja sam u 2.T ležala 2 tjedna jer sam se otvorila i imala kontrakcije (koje uopće nisam osjećala, nego Mikulandra zaključija da ih imam na vag.pregledu), bilo mi je grozno ostaviti stariju doma ; samo da te utješim u 1.T sam ujutro bila kod Glavadanovića na kontroli sa 38+2, 2 prsta otvorena ( a znaš koliki je on   :Laughing:  ), reka mi je "neće to još", a navečer sam rodila, tako da stvarno nema pravila kod otvaranja, osim onog da bi tribalo sa više trudnoća ići brže, tj. da su usklađeniji trudovi i otvaranje, dok se kod 1.T slabije otvaraš, a trudovi su intenzivniji i češći; ne znam šta planiraš ako dobiješ trudove doma, čekati da ti pukne vodenjak, ići odmah ili nešto treće (šta bi to moglo biti) ? jesi li pristalica neinterventnog poroda ili bi radije drip ? iako te oni , ako puno priđeš termin , neće puno pitati

----------


## mare83

> znam da ti je gadno, ali zamisli kako bi ti bilo na odjelu  :shock:  , sigurno imaš malu dicu , 4 i starije? (kad si tako mlada i ispripadana   ) ja sam u 2.T ležala 2 tjedna jer sam se otvorila i imala kontrakcije (koje uopće nisam osjećala, nego Mikulandra zaključija da ih imam na vag.pregledu), bilo mi je grozno ostaviti stariju doma ; samo da te utješim u 1.T sam ujutro bila kod Glavadanovića na kontroli sa 38+2, 2 prsta otvorena ( a znaš koliki je on   ), reka mi je "neće to još", a navečer sam rodila, tako da stvarno nema pravila kod otvaranja, osim onog da bi tribalo sa više trudnoća ići brže, tj. da su usklađeniji trudovi i otvaranje, dok se kod 1.T slabije otvaraš, a trudovi su intenzivniji i češći; ne znam šta planiraš ako dobiješ trudove doma, čekati da ti pukne vodenjak, ići odmah ili nešto treće (šta bi to moglo biti) ? jesi li pristalica neinterventnog poroda ili bi radije drip ? iako te oni , ako puno priđeš termin , neće puno pitati


znam, a nebi tila ostajat na odjelu, jer sam prije ležala. Draže mi bit doma. Stariji ima 4, mlađi 2 godine. Neznam bi li čekala da mi vodenjak pukne ili bi odma išla, jer s njima dvoma mi nije puka vodenjak sam nego su oni to napravili, i u oba puta sam dobila drip, iako me niko nije ni pita, a ovaj put nebi volila drip dobit. S njima sam prešla 2 tjedna termin, s tim da sam s prvim dobila svoje trudove, a s drugim nisam nego nakon tjedan dana ležanja na ginekogiji, počeo mi i čep ispadat i otvarala se, dr. Tomić rekla u nedilju ćemo te zakazat za porod, njoj se više nije dalo čekat. I tako došla nedilja, klistirali me i u 10 ujutro dali drip, a od svojih trudova ni t...do ručka sam rodila, i to je još jedna s menom rađala u istoj sobi, ona je prije mene minut rodila. A njoj to bila prva trudnoća a meni druga. Izgleda njenoj curici se žurilo van više nego mom malom.

Šta reć da sad samo ti pišeš na ovoj temi, di su ostali?

----------


## mandy

> A ako je mekonijska plodna voda, ctg u redu, trudovi lagano idu, nisu jaki ali su redovni po 5 min, da li je to indikacija za prokidanje vodenjaka i uvođenje dripa ili se može nastaviti normalno sa neinterventnim porodom? 
> 
> Sorry za offtopic


*SpOOklice* ti već držiš nekoga u svom krilu   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mandy

> Šta reć da sad samo ti pišeš na ovoj temi, di su ostali?


ma oće se i druge javit, ovisno  o temi i ginekologu, inače ti je ovaj pdf , pogotovo naša "periferna " rodilišta, malo slabije posjećen, najživlje je (po mom sudu) na prije začeća i potpomognutoj ; čini mi se da ionako sve zamre priko lita

----------


## mare83

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   šta svi se boje naših rodilišta?

Ma da, sad se nikom neda po ovim vrućinama sidit za kompom. A i sigurno pola njih već krenulo na kupanje, ja za ovo lito sigurno mogu prekrižit plažu, al zato ću iduće nadoknadit. Dicu ću poslat s babom nek idu, beba će s menom doma stat, a m kad bude ima godišnji i on će bit doma s nama. Nije nešto zainteresiran za ić na plažu. Danas opet u bolnicu na kontrolu. Baš me zanima šta će mi danas reć koliko sam otvorena, a to sve ovisi i ko je dežuran. E tila sam te pitat koja je to dr. R što se prije pisalo o njoj? Kako joj puno prezime ako znaš

----------


## mare83

još nešto me zanima, jel obavezno da patronažna mora dolazit kad dođeš doma s bebom? Pošto mi dosta njih kaže da mora doć. A meni nije jasno zašto bi morala ako već imam iskustva sa svim, a iovako bi mi uvik prigovarala zašto koristim ovu ili onu kremicu za guzu, zašto koristim puder, zašto ovo zašto ono, kao meni će bit lakše ako koristim onu koju mi ona rekla neću morat potrošit dosta vlažnih maramica i brže ću bebu presvuć. I tad sam mrzovoljno slušala je, al bi nastavila po svom, a sad mi se neda opet sve to slušat. Kao ona zna bolje nego ja šta je dobro za bebu mi i s čim ću je mazat.

----------


## mandy

ne znam sigurno kako se ta preziva (Radović ili Radovčić) , ona ti ionako više ne radi u bolnici nego kod Reljićke u priv. ambulanti ; što se tiče patronažne ona ima radnu obavezu doći, pregledati i izvagati dite, probaj viditi tko je za tvoj kvart, pa se dogovori ili lipo jasno reci da ti ga (je) izvaže a da sve ostalo znaš (iako je moja frendica nedavno rodila treće i rekla sva u čudu kako nije znala da kad dojiš da treba čitava aureola bradavice biti bebi u ustima), tako da uvik ima nešto novo za saznati

----------


## marta

Patronazu mozes odbiti bez problema. Samo reci u rodilistu da ne zelis da ti dolazi.

----------


## babel

*mandy* šta Radovićka radi u ambulanti Reljić- Ercegović? Pa potirali su je sa odjela, tko bi iša kod nje?
*mare* drži se, Hemerich ti je super žena, a drip možeš odbit.
Ja san u prvoj T. otišla kući sa trudovima iz rodilišta i vratila se sutradan.
Dok san mogla bila san u kući.
I patronažnu možeš odbiti. Meni je teta patronažna pa joj nisan dala da dolazi premda nije gnjavila, prodoječa je itd.

----------


## mare83

> ne znam sigurno kako se ta preziva (Radović ili Radovčić) , ona ti ionako više ne radi u bolnici nego kod Reljićke u priv. ambulanti ; što se tiče patronažne ona ima radnu obavezu doći, pregledati i izvagati dite, probaj viditi tko je za tvoj kvart, pa se dogovori ili lipo jasno reci da ti ga (je) izvaže a da sve ostalo znaš (iako je moja frendica nedavno rodila treće i rekla sva u čudu kako nije znala da kad dojiš da treba čitava aureola bradavice biti bebi u ustima), tako da uvik ima nešto novo za saznati


meni što se tiće dojenja, nisam nikad imala nikakvih problema. I ništa novo nisam od patronažne saznala, ona bi došla samo sidit, vidit kako beba napreduje, kako je presvlačim, pogledala pupčanu, ne bi je uopće vagala. I to mi s prvim nije došla, a kad sam drugo rodila onda je tek došla.

----------


## mare83

> Patronazu mozes odbiti bez problema. Samo reci u rodilistu da ne zelis da ti dolazi.


super to me zanimalo, pošto mi svi govore da je nemogu odbit, mora mi dolazit, inaće bi mogla imat problema s socijalnom službom. Što mi isto čudno, jer kakve veze ima socijalna s patronažnom. Danas opet Zmijanović dežuran, jedva čekam otić da vidim šta će reć, počelo me lagano probadat al ništa strašno, skoro ni ne osjetim. Eno pečem kolače i pravim hrenovke u tjestu...možda onda i ubrza

----------


## mare83

> *mandy* šta Radovićka radi u ambulanti Reljić- Ercegović? Pa potirali su je sa odjela, tko bi iša kod nje?
> *mare* drži se, Hemerich ti je super žena, a drip možeš odbit.
> Ja san u prvoj T. otišla kući sa trudovima iz rodilišta i vratila se sutradan.
> Dok san mogla bila san u kući.
> I patronažnu možeš odbiti. Meni je teta patronažna pa joj nisan dala da dolazi premda nije gnjavila, prodoječa je itd.


hvala, sad znam za drip, ja mislila da ga oni daju bez obzira tila ti ili ne...ovaj put ću im napomenut prije nego im pane na pamet dat mi. Onaj dan kad sam bila kod nje, baš mi je super. Al to je samo jedan dan. Čini se draga žena.

----------


## marta

Sretno Mare!

----------


## mandy

ako ostaneš danas, sa dr Z ti nema problema, možeš s njim potpuno slobodno razgovarati i dogovoriti se; ispeci ti još koji kolač, skuvaj ručak, napravi nekoliko čučnjeva, 2-3 puta uz skale gori-doli i eto tebe na rodilištu; bez toga   :Nope:  ako su te prošla dva puta pustili 2 tjedna preko termina onda će i ovaj ako je plodna voda ok
(sudeći po našim postovima u Šibeniku niti je tko trudan , niti rađa , a meni se čini da je svaka druga oko mene trudna  :Laughing:  )
drž`se Mare  :Heart:   i obavezno nam se javi

----------


## anamar

Ovo za RR mi je super info.

----------


## lutia

pozdrav cure!

*mandy*, evo ipak nas ima  :Smile:  

Imam pitanje,
pozdrav cure?
da li neka od vas zna, koju vodi dr.mira hemerik može li se zvati u polikliniku reljić ercegović i tamo dogovoriti pregled kod nje ili se to mora isključivo s njom dogovoriti?

----------


## kalita

Možeš zvati u kliniku i naručiti se. Tako je možda i jednostavnije.

----------


## babel

*lutia* možeš zvati ordinaciju, uvik se javi dr. Ercegović i naruči te.
Ja zoven baš dr. na mob. pa ti možda mogu dati njezin br.
Uglavnom ljubazne su i jedna i druga

----------


## lutia

imam ja njen broj, fala ti puno.  :Smile:  

 ja sam kod nje bila na pregledima u bolnici, ali bi volila ić privatno, a nekako nisam bila u prilici da je to pitam, uvijek neko uđe odmah poslije mene u ambulantu, ništa ne stignen reći, a nisam joj htjela stvarat probleme s tim pitanjima, iako sam je zvala na mob jer imam komplikacije, al me naruči u ambulantu.

sutra ću zvati onda, thanks curke   :Smile:

----------


## mare83

> Sretno Mare!


hvala al još ništa od trudova, bebica nema namjeru van

----------


## mare83

> ako ostaneš danas, sa dr Z ti nema problema, možeš s njim potpuno slobodno razgovarati i dogovoriti se; ispeci ti još koji kolač, skuvaj ručak, napravi nekoliko čučnjeva, 2-3 puta uz skale gori-doli i eto tebe na rodilištu; bez toga   ako su te prošla dva puta pustili 2 tjedna preko termina onda će i ovaj ako je plodna voda ok
> (sudeći po našim postovima u Šibeniku niti je tko trudan , niti rađa , a meni se čini da je svaka druga oko mene trudna  )
> drž`se Mare   i obavezno nam se javi


Bila sam onaj dan na kontroli, ušla unutra napravila ctg, dala sestri nek odnese doktoru, pa mi druga sestre rekla da uđem unutra za pregled i skinem se. Ja to napravila kad trči ona prva sestra i pita di sam ja, kaže ova poslala sam je unutra, a ona viće ne ne, kaže može ić doma. I tako me poslali kući bez da mi išta kažu, osim da je ctg u redu i da nemoram više dolazit. Doktora nisam niti vidila. Ja onda brže bolje kod Junakovićke pitat šta dalje, jer mi niko ništa nije reka, i onda mi ona dala uputnicu za hospitalizaciju i rekla ako ne krene za 2 dana da odem tamo ležat na ginekologiju. Tako da ću danas otić vidit oće me primit ili ne, iako mi se baš i ne ide, al šta ćeš. Možda tako i bolje.

----------


## mandy

meni je sve to malo smišno i čudno : realno kad priđeš termin triba svaki dan kontrolirati plodnu vodu, a oni su tebi gledali u početku , a sad 2 dana ne triba   :shock: , da ne govorin kad te pošalju doma bez riči, pa se moraš snalaziti i moljakati za savjet (al` dobro, sve je to kod nas standardna procedura ,posebno ako ne kontroliraš T kod nekoga sa odjela)
e Mare, Mare , a bar si se skinila i malo razladila   :Laughing:  , a valjda oni to prakticiraju da nam ubiju strah od golotinje   :Laughing:  


aj drž` se ti i ne daj se nagovorit na drip bez prijeke potrebe   :Love:

----------


## SpOOklica

> SpOOklica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A ako je mekonijska plodna voda, ctg u redu, trudovi lagano idu, nisu jaki ali su redovni po 5 min, da li je to indikacija za prokidanje vodenjaka i uvođenje dripa ili se može nastaviti normalno sa neinterventnim porodom? 
> 
> Sorry za offtopic
> 
> 
> *SpOOklice* ti već držiš nekoga u svom krilu


Ma je, je mandy, samo još uvijek nisam načisto sa svojim (iako netraumatičnim) porodom, i voljela bih da je drugačije prošao. Drugi put ću biti pametnija. 
Meni voda jeste bila zelena, ali s bebom baš nikakvih problema nije bilo. Preventivno je primao antibiotike, nalazi su pokazivali visok crp, da bi nakon nekih sedam osam mjeseci ustanovili da im s aparatom nešto nije u redu (to sam čula od mame koja je rodila pola godine nakon mene, isto sve bebe sa visokim crp-om, pa su konačno posumnjali da nešto ne valja)

Ontopic, govorite da su i Radović-Radovčić i Hemerich u poliklinici Reljić-Ercegović, a njih dvije se nikako ne podnose. Znači i tamo će biti čupanja za kose i kokošinjca.   :Laughing:

----------


## mandy

> Meni voda jeste bila zelena, ali s bebom baš nikakvih problema nije bilo. 
> Ontopic, govorite da su i Radović-Radovčić i Hemerich u poliklinici Reljić-Ercegović, a njih dvije se nikako ne podnose. Znači i tamo će biti čupanja za kose i kokošinjca.


što se tiče zelene plodne vode, tu možeš biti sigurna da je ona svima indikacija za porod, a što se tiče ove dvije, osobno ih ne poznajem, nego samo što sam čitala u Šib. listu, ali zar nije tamo Živković nekoga (Radović) počupa i izbacija   :Laughing:  
ništa ti SpOOklice ne brini, tamo di je novaca, lako se složiti   :Wink:

----------


## SpOOklica

Nisu one bile u novinama, to je moje osobno iskustvo, kada mi je mama bila na gin, RR je bila prilično ljubazna, ponudila se da će organizirati dalje liječničku njegu, a sutradan ujutro je izlazila iz dežurstva, iako mi je rekla da dođem ujutro i provjerim šta je organizirano. Ujutro je bila tamo Hemerich i riječima "ajme meni pa ovdje svak po svome, nitk onikoga ništa ne pita, šta ona misli tko je ona, šef odjela?!?" otpremila me da dođem za sat vrimena. Ja došla pa mi ona objašnjava da ova ne može takve stvari preuzimati na sebe da to rade šefovi odjela, da je Živković sada sredio stvar. I onda drvljem i kamenjem po njoj. Biće da je Hem. u Žikinoj struji  :? I onda da je eto na sreću se našao jedan krevet za moju mamu, kao inače je teško dobiti mjesto, ali njoj je muž tamo pa su nekako to riješili.
Dan kasnije razgovaram sa prijateljicom koja je medicinska sestra tada bila na neurologiji i kaže mi da potpuno iste stvari, premještanja sa njihovog odjela na ovaj konkretni gdje je moja mama išla kod njih na odjelu rade ili odjelna sestra ili one, medicinske sestre u dogovoru sa odjelnom sestrom i obitelji. I onda odem odniti stvari mami na taj odjel, kad tamo pola odjela prazno (toliko o tome da je teško dobiti mjesto).

----------


## mandy

nisi uopće skužila spiku : teško je dobiti misto = stavi malo u džep   :Laughing:  

(te struje među njima bi tribale ostati nevidljive za pacijente, a oni se doslovno svađaju u vizitama  :shock: )

----------


## mare83

> meni je sve to malo smišno i čudno : realno kad priđeš termin triba svaki dan kontrolirati plodnu vodu, a oni su tebi gledali u početku , a sad 2 dana ne triba   :shock: , da ne govorin kad te pošalju doma bez riči, pa se moraš snalaziti i moljakati za savjet (al` dobro, sve je to kod nas standardna procedura ,posebno ako ne kontroliraš T kod nekoga sa odjela)
> e Mare, Mare , a bar si se skinila i malo razladila   , a valjda oni to prakticiraju da nam ubiju strah od golotinje   
> 
> 
> aj drž` se ti i ne daj se nagovorit na drip bez prijeke potrebe


Bila sam u petak na kontroli, bila dr. Hemerich dežurna. Pogledala me, rekla kako je plodna voda još uvik u redu, i kako po bebi ima još nečega da se kao po tom vidi da mi termin još nije, iako je navodno proša. Sad nisam uspila skužit šta je to. Napisala mi kontrola za 2 dana, znači danas opet. Mislim da danas neću bit te sriće da će me pregledat i poslat doma, nego će me ostavit ležat. Vidit ćemo....ma drip neću nikako. Samo nek mi neko spomene odma ću se izjasnit pa nek prigovaraju ako im se prigovara

----------


## kikki

mare  :Love:  
evo da te utjesim, ja sam rodila 41+3 cekali su da samo krene, a lezala sam na ginekologiji.....pa ko zna, mozda nece odma navaliti s dripom!

----------


## babel

*mare* evo malo da beba sama krene ~~~~~~~ a ti lipo reci da bi sačekala bez dripa pogotovo ako ti navodno još nije termin

----------


## laura_001

hej cure....jel netko imao iskustva sa dr. baicom, kakav je on na porodu???
meni je uskoro termin i sve više razmišljam o tome tko će me dopasti?
a bome zanima me i kakva je dr. tomić?
za dr. hemerich i zmiju sam čula da su skroz ok

----------


## mandy

Baica ti je isto dobar, meni je bija na oba poroda, važi za najboljeg operatera na odjelu, inače voli indukciju (probijanje vodenjaka, nalijeganje), super šije, slaba mu je strana komunikacija , moraš sve izvlačit iz njega

----------


## kikki

potpisujem mandy, meni je baica bio na prvom porodu, nalijeganje i epi, za njega kazu da je stvarno dobar strucnjak (pogotovo za carski) ali mu eto komunikacija nije jaca strana.....a, svi oni imaju svoje za i protiv.....kako se potrefi.....ma nemoj uopce razmisljati o doktorima, misli samo na sebe i na skori susret s bebicom (doktori bi trebali biti u sasvim sporednoj ulozi)

----------


## laura_001

e, a kakva je tomićka :?

----------


## kikki

a kako ti se zalomi, znam nekoliko cura-zena koje idu privatno kod nje i super su zadovoljne njenom strucnoscu, pristupom, hvale je na sva usta, a isto tako u familiji imamo jako ruzno iskustvo s njom, gotovo pogubno :shock: 
osobno me je jednom gledala na uzv, cini mi se da ona isto voli "ubrzavati" stvari  :/ mene se nije dojmila

----------


## mandy

> e, a kakva je tomićka :?


ona ti je isto pobornik indukcije i narudžbe , a znam žene koje su cilu trudnoću kod nje išle privatno, a kad su došle u rodilište i zvale je , nije se javljala na tel. ; zna li netko da li im je dozvoljeno da dolaze na porode ako nisu u smjeni ili ne smiju ?

----------


## marta

Ona sve pokusava dobiti na indukciju.

----------


## laura_001

> laura_001 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> e, a kakva je tomićka :?
> 
> 
> ona ti je isto pobornik indukcije i narudžbe , a znam žene koje su cilu trudnoću kod nje išle privatno, a kad su došle u rodilište i zvale je , nije se javljala na tel. ; zna li netko da li im je dozvoljeno da dolaze na porode ako nisu u smjeni ili ne smiju ?


hm, pa ja mislim da oni mogu doći...meni je dr.mira H. rekla da će doći, pa se nadam da će biti tu

a vidiš nisam to znala za tomićku

----------


## babel

*mandy* Meni se osobno ne sviđa pošto me je pri pregledu u bolnici sa prvin diteton raskrvarila ali sve cure koje idu kod nje su zadovoljne pa tko voli nek izvoli.
Šta se tiče dripa, svi ga oni vole...Jedino ne znam kakv je dr. A.


_frida editirala dio koji nije u skladu s pravilima foruma_

----------


## laura_001

mene to baš muči ko će me dopast, samo molim boga da mi bude neko normalan...ne mogu nikako prestati misliti na to  :Sad:

----------


## MGrubi

ja idem kod dr. A i čovjek mi je super
baš je čovik, puno objašnjava, razuman , svjestan rizika upletanja u porod, dosta sam sa njim pričala o prirodnom porodu , podržao me kad sam odlučila otići u Vž na stolčić

radi i u Poliklinici Vita, 250kn je pregled

----------


## laura_001

> ja idem kod dr. A i čovjek mi je super
> baš je čovik, puno objašnjava, razuman , svjestan rizika upletanja u porod, dosta sam sa njim pričala o prirodnom porodu , podržao me kad sam odlučila otići u Vž na stolčić
> 
> radi i u Poliklinici Vita, 250kn je pregled


a meni ti je baš prije neki dan netko rekao da je pregled kod dr.A u poliklinici Vita 500 kn :?

----------


## kikki

moja prijateljica kod njega vodi trudnocu (dr A.) ide privatno u Vitu i pregled +uzv plaća 400kn. Kaze da je odlican...

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja idem kod dr. A i čovjek mi je super
> baš je čovik, puno objašnjava, razuman , svjestan rizika upletanja u porod, dosta sam sa njim pričala o prirodnom porodu , podržao me kad sam odlučila otići u Vž na stolčić
> 
> radi i u Poliklinici Vita, 250kn je pregled
> 
> 
> a meni ti je baš prije neki dan netko rekao da je pregled kod dr.A u poliklinici Vita 500 kn :?


250kn je pregled
350 UZV

----------


## anamar

uzv je kod dr A u Viti 250. ja bila prije dva tjedna. 
ne znam koliko je ukupna obrada. ali prema onome koliko pregled košta kod drugih privatnika u Šbk, vaginalni pregled, papa, brisevi i uzv bi trebali koštati oko 650 kuna.

----------


## laura_001

pa ja sam kod dr. H i pregled+uzv košta 300 kn  :Smile:

----------


## darci

cure, imam pitanje, nije baš vezano za samo rodilište jer ne mislim roditi u Šibeniku, ali vidim da spominjete i ginekologe iz bolnice koji rade privatno.

pošto idem idući tjedan dolje malo na odmor a i bit ću u kolovozu dolje na GO zanima me koga mi možete preporučiti za neku situaciju/pregled koji bi mi nedaj bože mogao zatrebati dok smo na moru? i nekakve kontakte. ući ću onda u 7.mjesec trudnoće a voljela bih znati kod koga je najbolje otići ako ću imati potrebe.

hvala

----------


## laura_001

pa ja bi ti preporučila dr.Anića i dr. Hemerich

----------


## kikki

> pa ja bi ti preporučila dr.Anića i dr. Hemerich


takodjer, dr Anić radi u privatnoj poliklinici Vita, a dr Hemerich u poliklinici Reljić-Ercegović. Imas ih na netu, adrese i kontakt. Ako zelis br od dr H javi na pp.

----------


## darci

super cure, puno vam hvala.

sad mi je lakše. 

idem ovo odmah negdje zapisati da ne tražim po netu kad sam dolje.

----------


## aquinta

Meni je cijelu trudnocu vodila dr. K privatno, rodila sam prije 13 dana i moram piznati da sam stvarno ugodno iznenadena osobljem u Sibenskom rodilistu, na porodu mije bila babica Danira, za nju posebno svaka pohvala, ali i ostale babice i sestre su bile odlicne. Dr Anic i dr Zmijanovic, odlicni, stvarno stvarno sam svima ugodno iznenadena. Dvoumila sam se prije poroda hocu li ici u Osijek ili roditi ovdje u Sibeniku, ali sada mi je dragosto sam ostala ipak ovdje. Rodiliste je stvarno u losem stanju ali svom osoblju s kojim sam se ja susrela tjekom ta 3 dana provedena u bolnici svaka cast i samo pohvale.

----------


## kikki

evo sam friska iz rodilista....moje drugo iskustvo odlicno ali iz potpuno subjektivnih razloga. jos uvijek je u rodilistu kako ti se potrefi. imala sam srecu sto mi je babica bila super pa me umivala, vlazila mi usta (hvala dragana), iz njenih usta su izlazile prave rijeci. dezurna je bila dr H koja mi je vodila trudnocu, bilo mi je super da je tamo netko tko me poznaje. veliku ulogu je odigrala i cinjenica da mi je ovo bio drugi put pa sam znala sto me ocekuje i nije bilo onog razocaranja kad shvatis kako to sve zapravo funkcionira. 
sto se tice samog poroda....trudove poceli u 19h, odmah na 5 min. u dogovoru sa dr u rodiliste dolazim oko 23h. tada je dezurn dr Z. pregledao me, otvorena 2 cm (koje razocaranje). trudovi i dalje na 5 min traju 50ak sekundi. odlucim prenociti na ginekologiji (tamo sam vec upisana jer sam presla 41tj) trudovi traju cijelu noc i u 7 u jutro opet ja odem do rodilista. sada je dezurna moja dr H. pregleda me i kaze skroz ste otvoreni. predlozi da mi probusi vodenjak. pristanem jer sam bila totalno iscrpljena od trudova koji su me doslovno rasturili. u 7.30 buse vodenjak. predlozi mi nesto protiv bolova. to sam odbila. u 8.40 rodim svog drugog sinka od 4250g i 53 cm i to bez rezanja, pucanja i nalijeganja (sve to u paketu dobila na 1 porodu). koji gust odmah nakon poroda otici u sobu.
u razgovoru sa dr H koja je sada voditeljica rodilista cini mi se da dolaze bolji dani. nadaju se uvesti stolcic i loptu, razmislja se i o dopustanju posjeta, a otac na porodu kada se kompletno preuredi rodiliste jer sada za to nemaju uvjete.

----------


## kalita

Jeste vidile rodilište u Splitu? Izgleda ko svemirski brod naspram našeg.

Ma baš ima zavidim, ali više me smeta,gledajući jučer njihovo rodilište, ovi neki osjećaj da smo ( kao grad i zajednica) uspili, sa ovoga dna, otići još stepenicu niže.
Možda pretjerujem, ali osjećala sam se kao djevojčica sa šibicama.

----------


## mandy

*kikki* čestitam i drago mi je što je sve dobro prošlo   :Kiss:  




> Jeste vidile rodilište u Splitu? Izgleda ko svemirski brod naspram našeg.


 je ali naše zato ima onaj lipi rustikalni štih   :Wink:  , di ćeš lipše nego kad ti pada inkarat sa plafona u onom sobičku za posjete ili kad lipo dere promaja po hodniku ili kad ležiš na ginekologiji zbog održavanja trudnoće a moraš 1x tjedno prići 1/2 km do poliklinike i uzv-a, onako u pidžami da se cili svit divi   :Laughing:  
šalu na stranu , doći će i rodilište na red, nakon pedijatrije , psihijatrije, orl-a i kirurgije mislim da nemaju više šta renovirati

----------


## lucylu

pa mandy nisam sigurna, naci ce oni nesto sto ima 'prioritet'  :Yes:

----------


## kikki

hvala na cestitkama! ajme, ovo prosetavanje u pidjami i papucama.....been there.....

----------


## marta

Prije deset godina su imali uvjeta za blisku osobu na porodu, sad nemaju. Bas zanimljivo...

----------


## kikki

i meni je to cudno....jer znam da su jedno vrijeme dozvoljavali da netko bude na porodu, i onda vise nema kao uvjeta a sve je isto....u medjuvremenu im stol pukao pa su spali na samo 1 ali svejedno, nema tamo uvjeta za stosta.....ma zna se kome se to ne svidja.....

----------


## sirius

Kad im je pukao stol mogli su nabaviti stolčić i strunjaću.To ih stvarno ne bi puno koštalo...ili možda bi?Možda takav položaj zahtjeva posebnu i skupu vrstu edukacije.Zapravo ,naskuplju-mjenjanje uobičajenih navika i stavova.
Isti slučaj kao i sa pratnjom na porodu... :Undecided:

----------


## kikki

evo, procitah danas..... http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/%C5%...4/Default.aspx

----------


## anamar

ne treba se radovati da će rodilište biti onovljeno uskoro. to je jako duga procedura. ali ohrabruje činjenica da su se stvari ipak pokrenule.

----------


## glenda

čitam malo o rodilištu pa me strava hvata...
Nisam iz ovoga kraja pa se predomišljam da li da idem doma roditi(VŽ) ili ostanem tu... Tu mi je sve nekak komotnije zbog okoline,ali ak je rodilište takvo- strava!!!!
Inače doktorica mi je dr.Tomić, a u domu zdravlja dr.Branica, pa ako ima netko nešto podijeliti o njima???
Kada sam prije 7 godina rađala u Vž nije ni  tamo bilo baš bajno tak da ne očekujem baš previše ali, ali...

----------


## sirrenna

draga glenda što se tiće doktorice tomić ona je ok. susretljiva, stručna, strpljiva, ništa ne forsira. No ja sam imala nesreču da me je dopao dr. baica. Ima u šibenskom rodilištu ok ginekologa, ali moje iskustvo s njim je naprosto grozno.

----------


## mandy

ako si kod dr T ne gine ti naručeni porod...ne znam ,iz naše perspektive Varaždin se čini kao nedosanjani san, svi ga hvale i idu iz okolnih gradova tamo

----------


## glenda

znam, malo sam se pointeresirala i među poznanicama ovdje i definitivno idem doma u vž. Ja vjerujem da u svako rodilište ima svojih pluseva i minuseva  pa tak i ono u Šibeniku, ali razlike su prevelike!!!! A pogotovo jer mi doktorica veli da bi išla na carski- to znači više od tjedan dana u bolnici! Idem onda tamo gdje je modernije!!! :Grin:

----------


## a.k.

Dali netko zna gdje ima u sibeniku za kupiti grudnjak za dojenje?

----------


## glenda

> Dali netko zna gdje ima u sibeniku za kupiti grudnjak za dojenje?


Ima Pokraj Dalmarea Plodine šoping centar i unutra jedan dućan sa baby opremom... u isto takvom u VŽ ima grudnjaka, a možeš ih žicati da ti naruče sa skladišta ako nema baš taj čas kod njih.

----------


## MGrubi

ja sam šibenka pa sam išla rodit u Vž  :Smile:  
(MM je Vž-ovac)

----------


## anaps

ni tu nikoga nema od 5.mj.! dajte se javite trudnice, majke i sve druge, da čujemo šta ima u šibenskom rodilištu novoga, kod koga voditi trudnoću, nedavna iskustva itd. ja sam do nedavno vodila trudnoću kod dr.glavadanović koji je od 01.10. otišao u mirovinu, da li zna kakva je nova dr. koja je došla umjesto njega i koga možete preporučiti za vođenje trudnoće.

----------


## a.k.

ja sam vodila trudnocu privatno, ali sam bila prijavljena kod dr. branice, bila sam par puta kod nje, mlada doktorica. Malo sam se namucila kod otvaranja komplikacija u trudnoci kod nje jer mi nije bas dobro objasnila kaj sve trebam pa sam morala dolaziti par puta tj. muz je iso i njegova sestra jer sam ja morala mirovati. 
A u rodilistu se nisam bas nesto provela, pogotvo s dojenjem, nema bas neke realne podrske od strane sestara. A i cudni su kaj se tice posjeta, jedan dan ima posjeta ujutro, drugi nema, pa jedan dan pustaju oceve u sobu, drugi ne, to kako je ko u smjeni.

----------


## alverde

> ni tu nikoga nema od 5.mj.! dajte se javite trudnice, majke i sve druge, da čujemo šta ima u šibenskom rodilištu novoga, kod koga voditi trudnoću, nedavna iskustva itd. ja sam do nedavno vodila trudnoću kod dr.glavadanović koji je od 01.10. otišao u mirovinu, da li zna kakva je nova dr. koja je došla umjesto njega i koga možete preporučiti za vođenje trudnoće.


Ja sam kod Glavadanovica bila i sad je dosla ta nova ginicka...Jednom sam bila na pregledu samo i sta ja znam...Ne znam sta bi rekla o njoj osim da je spora i detaljna...Sve zivo upisuje u knjizicu ... Nova je pa pazi na detalje...
Opet je guzva jer je spora...
Nemam poja sta bi mislila o njoj...Imam jos mjesec i pol do poroda pa cu vidit sta i kako....
A koliko se sad ostaje u bolnici nakon poroda?Jel jos 3 dana?Ili se moze prije izac?
Mene ta bolnica toliko frustrira da je to za poludit....Jos ako u ta tri dana nedaju da mi muz udje i djete neg se nadvikujem preko onog stakla....

----------


## anaps

ja sam na kraju ipak izabrala dr. zmijanovića u viti i mogu reći da sam zadovoljna, sve lipo objasni i ne žuri se nigdje, jako smiren, baš ok. tu novu dr. koja je zamijenila dr. G. vidjela sam kad sam išla po uputnice, nije mi radila nikakve probleme, sjećam se nje s prvog poroda 2006. tad je bila specijalizantica. ja imam još 2 i po mj. do poroda. a nakon poroda se ide kući nakon 3. dana, eventualno ako bude takva gužva pa te puste prije, što se mislim, rijetko događa u ši... za bolnicu mi nije toliko, izdržala bi i  u gorim uvjetima ta 3 dana samo da sve prođe u redu i da dr. i babice budu ok.

----------


## alverde

A znaci dr. Zmijanovic radi u Viti? On je super stvarno!Skroz smiren!Da mi bar on bude na porodu.....

----------


## anaps

> A znaci dr. Zmijanovic radi u Viti? On je super stvarno!Skroz smiren!Da mi bar on bude na porodu.....


eee, da bar! bilo bi to super...

----------


## antoneta

Dr. Glavadanovic vodio mi je i prvu trudnocu i sve je bilo izvrsno,bila sam vrlo zadovoljna.Ponovo sam trudna pa sam odlucila da mi i drugu trudnocu vodi isto on,kod njega odlazim privatno bez obzira sto je otisao u mirovinu,dalje radi i svima bih savjetovala da idu kod njega.Na odjelu ga svi znaju i uvijek moze pomoći!

----------


## antoneta

Da al Dr.Glavadanovic ima puno vise iskustva,smiren,njezan,uvijek je spreman pomoci!

----------


## alverde

Jest,dr.Glavadanovic je super!On sve objasni ljepo i smireno..Sta god da pitas sve ti kaze....
Nisam znala da radi privatno...Ne znam ni di mu je ta privatna ordinacija!?

----------


## alverde

Ova nova ginekologica,sto sad radi mjesto dr.Glavadanovica je katastrofa!Ja ne zna,mozda je ona mlada jos al ona se toliko neprofesionalno ponasa da je to strasno....
Dodjes joj na pregled,pregleda te nista negovori...nit si otvorena ni nisi...Pitas je nesto promrlja...
Na uzv sam kod nje bila vec par puta uopce neokrece ekran da vidis bebu neg ga samo sebi okrene i gleda,suti....piskara nesto u knjizicu,svu je isarala....
Pitam je kolika beba ona tek iz treceg puta ti kaze i to na jedvite jade..
Ja jos nisam dozivila na uzv da mi neokrenu ekran...
Mislim da cu dalje nbastavit privatno vodit trudnocu,mada nisam pri lovi...jer ovo me neprofesionalno ponasanje strasno iritira...
To je moja trudnoca i zelim znati sta se desava sa mnom...
Boze pomozi nam sa takvim ginekolozima...

----------


## simfiza

Drage moje Šibenke,
primjetila sam da sve idete privatno kod tih doktora šta su vam predobri. Baš me zanima koliko bi vam bili dobri da im ne stavljate u džep. Moje mišljenje o šibenskom rodilištu i osoblju je negativno, toliko da sam drugi put išla u Zadar i zadovoljna sam tom svojom odlukom. Na šibenskom rodilištu vlada neprofesionalizam i neuljudnost (svaka čast iznimkama kojih ima)  ali valjda je to kao i sve drugo u Šibeniku. Di god da krenete neljubaznost i bezobrazluk. Tamo bi trebalo na nivou grada organizirati tečajeve iz pristojnosti i bon tona, pogotovo za sve zaposlene u raznoraznim uredima državne uprave.

----------


## marta

Dr. Branica više ne radi u ambulanti? Jel to gotova stvar? Zna li se tko će doći na njeno mjesto?

----------


## runi

> Drage moje Šibenke,
> primjetila sam da sve idete privatno kod tih doktora šta su vam predobri. Baš me zanima koliko bi vam bili dobri da im ne stavljate u džep. Moje mišljenje o šibenskom rodilištu i osoblju je negativno, toliko da sam drugi put išla u Zadar i zadovoljna sam tom svojom odlukom. Na šibenskom rodilištu vlada neprofesionalizam i neuljudnost (svaka čast iznimkama kojih ima)  ali valjda je to kao i sve drugo u Šibeniku. Di god da krenete neljubaznost i bezobrazluk. Tamo bi trebalo na nivou grada organizirati tečajeve iz pristojnosti i bon tona, pogotovo za sve zaposlene u raznoraznim uredima državne uprave.


Slažem se svakom tvojom rječju, napisala si točno onako kako jest u Šibeniku gradu...

----------


## buhtla

> Slažem se svakom tvojom rječju, napisala si točno onako kako jest u Šibeniku gradu...


Iako se slazem da bi u Sibeniku bilo jako dobro malo poducit ljude ljubaznosti moram rec da je moje iskustvo sa rodilistem i osobljem bilo prekrasno a inace sam tu udana, uvezena sa kontinenta xD . Isla sam kod doktora Zmijanovica privatno i bio mi je super, ali je jednako tako bio super i kad sam lezala na ginekologiji, sveukupno mjesec i po, i kad sam kasnije isla na kiretazu. I kad imam problem javim mu se i dodjem gdje je najzgodnije, ako je dezuran na odjel, ako je u ambulanti na poliklinici tamo a ako je u Viti onda tamo. I jednako se ophodi sa pacenticama koje vode trudnocu na poliklinici i onima kojima vodi privatno. Cak sam potrefila i da je bio dezuran kad sam rodila  :Smile:  A i ostali doktori, osim Baice koji mi je cudan skroz, su super stvarno. Sestre na ginekologiji su odlicne a i u rodilistu su svi bili odlicni prema meni. Babica je bila Renata cini mi se i stvarno mi je pomogla na porodu, a cak je i bila kad smo isle kuci da nas odprtlja kuci :D je da je sve prahistorijsko al nije mi se cinilo prljavo, hrana nije prelosa. Juha je prva liga. Mene je vise od poroda bilo strah babice, doktora i sestara i misla sam ic negdje dalje (Zadar, Zagreb. Cak i Knin je bio opcija) ali nakon prvog lezanja u bolnici sam se odlucila za Sibenik i nisam pozalila, bilo mi je ko iz bajke :D porod mi je stvarno bio prekrasno iskustvo al mislim da je to bila vise stvar srece nego pameti :D i cini mi se da nisam u vecini sta se tice super iskustva :S

----------


## mandy

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Šibe...2/Default.aspx

 :Klap: 

( iako bi rode mogle pomisliti da po broju postova na ovoj temi nama ni ne treba novo rodilište  :Laughing:  )

----------


## zvoncica01

nakon svog jucerasnjeg iskustva u sibenskoj bolnici malo sam kopala po netu i naisla na vase kmentare pa evo i moj prilog tome, nazalost los...kako nisam upisana kod nijednog doktora na odjelu a mislila sam biti, nije mi pruzena nikakva pomoc u tom trenutku iako sam dosla po hitnom slucaju s kojeg su me oni proslijedili da tek ujutro idem na drugi odjel. radi se o DOKTORU BAICI, koji me nije primio u ordinaciju nego na hodniku i servirao mi jezikovu juhu; ako s' kod privatnika odi lipo tamo i plati sta si dosla ode kpd mene, lipo ces se upisati u knin tamo se voditi i tamo rodit i rijeena stvar a sta da ti ja sd kazen. na to sam mu rekla kako mi nije nista bitno nego to da mi doktorica trenutno nije u hrvatskoj pa ako mi moze bilo ko pomoci...njegove sestre su mi kasnije kad se on maknuo rekle kako ja to mogu govoriti d sam ja kod privatnika da se to ne govori!!!..sta reci vise...jedan i dovoljna potvrda da idem u KNINSKO RODILISTE KOD NAJBOLJE DR.KOJU SAM SRELA NA SRECU-DR.MIRA HEMERICH! i da napomenem kako je ovaj na spomen njenog imena p*******!!! pitam se sam kako tj moze imati iti jednu pacijenticu!!!!

----------


## Malamaya

e, cure molim vas savjet i imam par pitanja. ja sam iz zagreba, ali muž i ja se selimo u primošten (on je primoštenac) e, sad, ja sam u 22 tjednu trudnoće, termin mi je 15.9. i prvo je bio plan da ćemo se selit nakon poroda ali eto dogodile su se neke stvari zbog kojih moramo ranije dolje. trenutno vodim trudnoću privatno (tako sam i prvu, a zadnjih mjesec dana sam išla na preglede u bolnicu).  ne znam šta mi je pametnije, da li da se vraćam u zagreb tih mjesec dana prije poroda, pa da sve odradim kao i prvi puta, ili da krenem na preglede u šibenik? hoće li me oni uopće primit? a mislim trebali bi pošto ću se prijavit dole. zanima kakvo je stanje rodilišta, čujem da rade novo i jesu li bebe s mamama u sobi ili ne?

----------


## Jurana

Nema razloga da te ne prime.
U rodilištu su radovi, ne znam kad će biti gotovi. Mislim da se boravi na odjelu ginekologije.
Bebe su u sobi s mamom, 3 puta dnevno ih odnose na kupanje. To ne traje dugo jer ima malo beba pa su brzo nazad u sobi (15-ak minuta).

----------


## Malamaya

dakle, odluka je pala, rodit ću u šibeniku definitivno jer smo zaključili da nam je komplicirano vraćat se u zg, pa onda opet u primošten.
uglavnom, sad imam još jedno pitanje, trebala bih se tamo prijaviti kod nekog socijalnog ginekologa, radi uputnica za pregled u bolnici. ne znam kako vi imate praksu, ali ja sam prvu trudnoću vodila privatno , ali zadnjih mjesec dana se moraš javit u bolnicu na preglede, jel tako ide i u šibeniku?
moja gin. u zagrebu mi je preporučila dr. Anića, on radi privatno i u bolnici.

----------


## Jurana

Dr. Anić radi u bolnici, ali ti moraš izabrati ginekologa na dispanzeru koji je u sklopu Doma zdravlja (mislim, to su ti izabrani socijalni ginekolozi).
Mislim da kod nas nema pregleda u bolnici, tek tamo iza termina kad se ide na CTG.

----------


## ana-blizanci

Dva puta sam rađala u Šib. rodilištu ali 3. put NEĆU!!! Slažem se da je užas i osoblje je ajme...izuzev par babica(za dr. tomić i dr. zmijanović nemogu komentirat jer ih neznam).... 
ja sam sad kod dr.Hemerich i nebi je mijenjala nizašta na svitu!!!! meni je ona najbolja i najhumanija osoba od svih tamo! i treču trudnoću ću ići privatno kod nje i na porod idem u Knin! uopće se ne premišljam oko toga!

jer je odjel šibenskog rodilišta gore nego poljana!! trebala bi sad nać ode svoj prijašnji post pa da nepišem sve nanovo!

----------


## Malamaya

šta je tak grozno bilo? nemoj me plašit!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Malamaya, odi u Knin.  Ma zapravo, odi na pregled i u Ši i u Kn i odluči se gdje misliš da će ti biti bolje.  Ali ozbiljno razmatraj mogućnost Knina u svakom pogledu.

----------


## ronin

Pridružujem se hvalospjevima dr Hemerich. Na najobičnijem pregledu, dakle ne trudničkom, posvetila mi je punih 45 minuta, i odgovorno tvrdim da ja ljudskije i toplije liječnice u životu vidjela nisam, nakon tri poroda i x liječnika koje sam prošla, što privatnih što državnih.Između ostalog pričale smo o tome kako je u rodilištu u Kninu, zašto je otišla iz Šibenika, i kakvi su joj daljnji planovi za Knin..s koliko entuzijazma govori o tom rodilištu,nevjerovatno nešto...
Dr Zmijanovića poznam pak privatno, ne kao liječnika, no isto je jedno krasno ljudsko biće, i one koje se odluče za njega također neće pogriješiti.

----------


## Malamaya

zanima me dali je problem u šibeniku u osoblju,tj. doktorima ili općenito stanje bolnice?
da li dr. hemerich radi privatno u kninu ili u bolnici? mogu li se prijaviti kod nje?

----------


## ronin

Dr Hemerich radi u Šibeniku privatno,a u Kninu je šefica rodlišta.

----------


## Malamaya

a dr. zmijanović radi privatno ili? jel trebat ću se prebacit kod nekog soc.ginekologa u šibeniku pa me zanima koga mi preporučate

----------


## Jurana

Ima jedna socijalna ginekološka ambulanta u Šibeniku u kojoj se izmjenjuje 5 ginekologa s odjela (iz bolnice), a jedan od njih je dr. Zmijanović. On je za svaku preporuku.

----------


## marta

Nema dovoljno soc. ginekologa u Šibeniku, nego u ambulanti koja se nalazi bas u bolnici, rade odjelni lijecnici, osim dr. Maric, medjutim, meni je sestra neki dan rekla da ne primaju nove pacijentice, jer su primili hrpu zena kad je dr. Batinica otisla. A te odjelne lijecnike ne mozes nikad uhvatiti, moras tamo čamiti čekajući... Ne znam što bih ti savjetovala.

----------


## marta

Evo i Jurane. 
Mislim da se ne zna unprijed koji doktor ce u ambulantu pa mozes naletit i na neke antipaticne dinosaure....

----------


## Jurana

Imaju oni neki raspored, određuje se početkom mjeseca. Kažu i na telefon kad je netko koga želiš. Evo broja: 212720

----------


## Malamaya

znači ta ambulanta je baš u bolnici. Meni je moja ginekologica preporučila da se javim dr. aniću, a koliko sa shvatila on radi samo privatno i u bolnici ali ne u toj ambulanti,jel? ma ja ću nazvat pa ću vidjet šta će reć. baš vam hvala cure :Smile:

----------


## ana-blizanci

> Pridružujem se hvalospjevima dr Hemerich. Na najobičnijem pregledu, dakle ne trudničkom, posvetila mi je punih 45 minuta, i odgovorno tvrdim da ja ljudskije i toplije liječnice u životu vidjela nisam, nakon tri poroda i x liječnika koje sam prošla, što privatnih što državnih.Između ostalog pričale smo o tome kako je u rodilištu u Kninu, zašto je otišla iz Šibenika, i kakvi su joj daljnji planovi za Knin..s koliko entuzijazma govori o tom rodilištu,nevjerovatno nešto...
> Dr Zmijanovića poznam pak privatno, ne kao liječnika, no isto je jedno krasno ljudsko biće, i one koje se odluče za njega također neće pogriješiti.



Potpisujem!!!
Na svakom pregledu kod dr.Hemerich ja sam se osječala ko da sam došla na piće s frendicom  :Smile:  predraga i predobra osoba  :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> znači ta ambulanta je baš u bolnici. Meni je moja ginekologica preporučila da se javim dr. aniću, a koliko sa shvatila on radi samo privatno i u bolnici ali ne u toj ambulanti,jel? ma ja ću nazvat pa ću vidjet šta će reć. baš vam hvala cure


Malamaya, kako si, jesi uspjela otić vidjeti rodilište?

----------


## marta

Da li postoji soc. ginekolog koji u Sibeniku upisuje pacijentice, tj. ima mjesta?

----------


## zrinka

cujem da ce sibensko rodiliste ostati jos dugo jedino dalmatinsko rodiliste bez baby friendly titule...
koma koma

----------


## Malamaya

ej, evo da se javim. nisam vidjela rodilište, ali sam bila na pregledu kod dr. Anića i prezadovoljna sam. Odličan je i pažljiv i temeljit i ima vremnea za sva moguća pitanja, ma čista petica! ja sam sad u 35. tjednu, za tjedan dana idem opet kod njega na pregled, pa ću svratit do rodilišta. pitanjce samo jedno, beba je dakle stalno samnom, jel ju ja i prematam? pitam čisto da znam šta uzet sa sobom u bolnicu

----------


## tinalollipop

Pozdrav curke!  :Smile:  
Za početak svaka čast svim majkama,ženama i kraljicama koje su bile hrabre da objave svoju priču o ovom rodilištu ma kakva god ona bila i tako svim budućim mamama na neki način otvorila oči i podjelile s nama svoja iskustva! Hvala vam  :Heart: 
Ja trenutno nemam nikakvu ispovjest o šib.rodilištu jer ga još uvijek nisam vidjela no i mene to očekuje tamo negdje u 2.mjesecu kad će na svijet doći moje prvo maleno zlato!  :Smile: 
No mogu reći svoja iskustva o doktorima. Prije par godina bila sam kod dr.Junaković i ona je ostavila očajan dojam na mene, nimalo susretljiva, bahata i arogantna, iskreno neznam zašto. Kako živim u Vodicama najzgodnije mi je ići kod dr.Tomić u njenu privatnu ambulantu, ok doktorica, komunikativna no ponekad "teške" ruke. Kod nje sam tako otvorila trudnoću doduše prilično kasno u 12.tjednu zato što zaista nisam imala kako naslutiti da sam trudna jer zbog blagih problema s jajnicima i ovulacijom ponekad jednostavno preskočim menstruaciju, tj.ne dobijem ju, no to nije bitno! Na tom prvom pregledu ja sam bila vidno iznenađena i poslije mi je bilo čudno što me nije uputila na nikakve labaratorijske pretrage (krv,urin,Rh faktor...). ******************** I tako se ja danas ujutro već u 15.tjednu uputim da nađem socialnog doktora da otvorim bolovanje,a i da mi obavi pregled. Tako da je trenutna situacija ovakva- Dr.Anić u bolnici ne prima nove pacijente, na odjelu su i dalje dr.Junaković i dr.Marić, i još se izmjenjuju po danima dr.Živković,Tomić,Baica,Zmijanović i novi mladi dr.Kovačič iz Splita. Ja sam se odlučila za Zmijanovića i idem kod njega 13.9... 
Eto nadam se da sam kome pomogla! 
Držite se!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ana-blizanci

Meni je Anić bio na slučajnom pregledu s blizancima, i zadovoljna sam bila. topao i drag. zmijanović je isto odličan i drag doktor koji nije nimalo ni bahat ni arogantan. doktorica marić, njoj svake pohvale jer je spasila moje blizance kad mog doktora za to nije bilo briga! stoga dr marić, skidam kapu na profesionalizmu i svemu šta je učinila za mene i moje mališane...bez nje....neću ni da pomislim šta bi bilo.... a dr. hemerich, ponovit ću, za mene najbolja osoba ikad! obično mi žene nevolimo ići na te preglede, al kod dr. hemerich je to kao da odete na kavu i ugodan razgovor uz veliku dozu smijeha i veselja  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Upravo na vijestima otvorenje novog šibenskog rodilišta!!

----------


## Inesz

Vidjela sam  :Smile:  Jako lijepo izgleda. A one stare sobe u kojima je barem 6 žena, možda čak i više.... Uh... Bilo je vrijeme za novo rodilište!
Sretno cure u novom rodilištu. Neka bude puno sretnih roditelja i beba!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

http://sibenskiportal.hr/2012/10/01/...sko-rodiliste/
_
Na pitanje očekuje li da će nakon uređenja rodilišta, manje šibenskih  rodilja odlaziti na porod u Knin što je posljednjih godina postao  svojevrstan trend, dr. Živković odgovara:_ _- To je stvar odabira, ne znam što pacijentice očekuju. Ovdje mogu  dobiti maksimalnu pažnju, iskrenost, neće im nitko ništa glumiti, lijepo  će im se sve objasniti te imaju permanentan stručni nadzor od ulaska u  rodilište. Medicina je postala kao hotelijerska usluga. Pacijenti  gledaju kakvi su uvjeti prije rađanja i poslije poroda što je vrlo  bitno, međutim, vrlo je bitna i stručnost – poručio je šef rodilišta._

----------


## Jurana

Haha, čim sam vidjela dr. Živkovića na televiziji, rekla sam mužu - sutra će biti na forumu!

----------


## ronin

Hm, postoji razlog zašto Šibenčanke idu i ići će u Knin.

Rodilište nije hotel i to nije njegova primarna funkcija.Ženama je u tim trenucima potrebna skrb, ljudskost i podrška.Sve dok TO ne restauriraju , uzalud im svemirski stolci.

----------


## Inesz

> Haha, čim sam vidjela dr. Živkovića na televiziji, rekla sam mužu - sutra će biti na forumu!


meni je izjava tog doktora na tv-u bila prestrašna. grrrr... sramotno za njega.

----------


## ronin

A molim vas pogledajte ispod teksta komentare Šibenčanki...joooj.Ne možeš ljude prevariti.

http://www.sibenik.in/sibenik/Porod-...ebom/5326.html

----------


## Inesz

pročitala sam komentare... sramota...
i pitam se  zašto nitko u sve te godine koliko rodilje trpe ponižavanja i vrijeđanja nije prijavio osoblje inspekciji ministarstva, ravnatelju bolnice, medijima...

----------


## sirius

> A molim vas pogledajte ispod teksta komentare Šibenčanki...joooj.Ne možeš ljude prevariti.
> 
> http://www.sibenik.in/sibenik/Porod-...ebom/5326.html


 Komentari su nevjerojatni , redom skoro svi do jednoga negativni. :/

----------


## marta

Nitko se ne buni jer se nema kome pobuniti i osim toga lagat ce mrtvi ladni. Baz pardona ce sve poreci i tvrditi da rodilja izmislja. Rodila sam dvoje tamo. Nakon drugoga rekla sam da u tu bolnicu mogu uci samo jos nogama naprijed. Trece sam rodila u Rijeci jos onomad, kad je Rijeka slovila za najbolje rodiliste u Hrvata. Cetvrto doma i ne bih to mijenjala nizasto. 
U sibenkom rodilistu ce se nesto promijeniti tek kad onaj *piiiip* od ravnatelja ode. A nece otici lako, taj se zubima drzi.

----------


## Beti3

> Komentari su nevjerojatni , redom skoro svi do jednoga negativni. :/


Nisu negativni, nego ih pišu žene koje ne vole privatnost, koje žele da je babica stalno s njima, koje žele sredstva protiv bolova, koje žele da se u rodilištu drugi brinu o bebama i o njima samima.
Imaju drugačiju percepciju poroda.

----------


## marta

Beti, jesi ti procitala komentare?

----------


## ronin

Ajme Beti, ne pišu ih žene koje ne žele privatnost već koje žele elementarnu ljudskost.Ne znam, to valjda može shvatiti samo onaj tko živi tamo i na licu mjesta je imao uvid u stanje stvari.

Razumiješ, žene u Knin ne idu po epiduralnu, jer je tamo ni ne dobiju. Idu po nešto drugo.

----------


## Beti3

> Beti, jesi ti procitala komentare?


Da, u onom linku koji je stavila ronin.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Ajme Beti, ne pišu ih žene koje ne žele privatnost već koje žele elementarnu ljudskost.Ne znam, to valjda može shvatiti samo onaj tko živi tamo i na licu mjesta je imao uvid u stanje stvari.
> 
> Razumiješ, žene u Knin ne idu po epiduralnu, jer je tamo ni ne dobiju. Idu po nešto drugo.


Kao da sam ja napisala  :Heart: 

Pa gdje su očevi u ovoj priči?  Djedovi, bake, tete, barbe, susjedi, kumovi?  Zašto ne izbace tog ravnatelja van kad vide da *NE VALJA*?  Ronin, mislim da bi se mogla jedna lokalna akcija napraviti, vidi se da su ljudi zgroženi.

----------


## ronin

Je, sad da izbace ravnatelja kad se slikao u prvom redu obnovljenog rodilišta s ministrom, on i glavna primalja ruku pod ruku, a ne znaš tko je od njih omraženiji.

Vrč ide na vodu dok se ne razbije, bojim se Danci da dok je ovaj na funkciji od promjena ništa.Dobro je napisala Marta.No, ono što tješi je činjenica da materijala ima, da ljudskosti ima, problem je u hijerarhiji stare škole jer po odnosu prema pacijentima šibensko rodilište zapelo tamo negdje u ranim osamdesetima.Kao da o porodima svoje mame slušam...imaš biti kuš i to je to.
Nevjerovatno je da postoje ginekolozi, fenomenalni humani mladi ginekolozi koji rade svoj posao predano i čekaju bolja vremena.Postoje ginekolozi koji imaju završene tečajeve akupunkture u homeopatije, ma svako zg rodilište bi bilo sretno da ih ima,no hijerarhija je takva da je stari Bog i batina.Lokalne akcije svakako, ali bojim se da još nije vrijeme.Pogotovo ne sad, nakon ovog slavnog slikavanja.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Mislim da je baš sad trenutak, kad su ljudi ogorčeni; imaju novi namještaj a staru garnituru, to ne valja ni za žene, ni za njihove obitelji.

----------


## vrcka

> Nisu negativni, nego ih pišu žene koje ne vole privatnost, koje žele da je babica stalno s njima, koje žele sredstva protiv bolova, koje žele da se u rodilištu drugi brinu o bebama i o njima samima.
> Imaju drugačiju percepciju poroda.


Beti, nisam htjela ni privatnost ni specijalnu njegu, htjela sam poroditi svoje dijete nakon 40 tjedana, a dogodilo se da je su me na jutarnjem pregledu sa trudovima poslali doma da čekam "prave" trudove, a kad sam navecer s "pravim" trudovima legli na stol, ostavili su me sat i 40 min samu, u nevjerici ponavljali ctg svakih 20 min misleci da im je aparat crka, da bi nakon sat i 40 min skuzili da nesto nije uredu, i da bi mi maleni nakon dvosatnog "hitnog" prijevoza u KBC Split tamo i ostao. Nisu imali ni inkubator na odjelu, kad su ga dovukli nakon pola sata nisu znali taj inkubator spojiti u vozilu hitne pomoći, Baica mi je u sali pušio dok su me pripremali za hitan carski...posteljica analize vidila nije...a sad kad sam službenim putem zatražila medicinsku dokumentaciju s poroda,na koju imam zakonsko pravo, ne mogu mi je pronaći (?!). Sve su žene istinu napisale, i one s dobrim i one s lošim iskustvom, samo nažalost, puno je onih koje su došli kući s traumama nego s lijepim iskustvom. Moje je najgore...I nažalost, ništa se nije promijenilo otada, uzalud im masažni stolci kad im je osoblje neobzirno i ponašaju se prema ženama kao prema životnjama...

----------


## fingertips

Ja sam iz Šibenika, rodit ću za koji misec, i ovo šta čitam je grozno, osim šta sam mlada, šta mi je prva trudnoća još se sad moran bojati rodilišta i doktora, ajme jadnalti san!!! Užas jedan, ža mi je svih žena koje su doživile takve stvari...

----------


## brukvica

O dr. Zmijanoviću sve najbolje! Normalan i stručan! Inače,sve su ove činjenice o ši rodilištu i doktorima strašne, al to da bi se sva zagrebačka rodilišta trgala za porodničara sa završenim tečajem akupunture ili homeopatije, to je daaaaleko od istine! Ja sam iz Ši, ali rodila u Zg i čini mi se da je i ovdje "klasična indukcija" najomiljeniji pojam.......

----------


## ana-blizanci

samo ću reči...dr.Živković mi je tako bahato čupao punte da danas iman ogroman ožiljak koji je tako bolan....i da ne zaboravim, da nije bilo dr.Marić ko zna šta bi bilo s mojim mališanima. jer dr Mengele se nije obazirao na slabe otkucaje srca...

----------


## ana-blizanci

Pozz svima
Nanovo sam čitala sve ove postove od početka i mišljenja sam da je ovo postalo jedna velika hajka na doktora koji je u svom radu izuzetno pedantan i profesionalan. Nadalje, ja sam svojim postovima koje sam napisala, pisala ih u ljutnji i stoga su malo "napumpani". isto tako mislim da neki ljudi su ovdje toliko kivni na doktora te mislim da bi im bilo bolje da s njim to rasprave nego da ga javno blate bez nekih konkretnih dokaza. ja zato sabotiran svoje ranije postove i želim javno reči da je taj doktor izuzetno profesionalan i korektan. kao i naše novouređeno rodilište. Nedavno mi je frendica rodila i to ju je baš dočekao doktor Ž. i kaže mi ona da se oduševila. Znaći, ja sam svoje postove o tom da je dr puka ili tako nekako čula od osoba koje očito žele mu naštetiti. e pa da sad bude javno, ja ne želim. isto tako neću blatiti druge niti govoriti ko je gdje pogriješio, jer to nije moj posao niti ja imam blage veze o tom da bi mogla davat neke komentare. Sad će mnoge reči da sam pod nećijim utjecajem...razočarat ću vas, ali nisam. Jednostavno mislim da je ova tema spala na blaćenje dotićnog doktora i SAMO NJEGA. daj ljudi, zbilja je to malo glupo i djetinjasto. da li je moguće da mi znamo bolje od doktora koji su završili puste škole? nekaže da moramo svi imati pozitivna iskustva ali mislim da bi možda mogla i koja dobra riječ o rodilištu i doktoru. imala sam ja i sukobe ovdje, pogotovo od nekih zagriženih ili nahuškanih žena, majki i kraljica  :Smile:  
da sad puno ne duljim, pokušajte više pisati o dobrim stavrima a manje o lošim jer ispada da imamo najgore rodilište. ponavljam, vidjela sam svoje postove i znam šta sam pisala i ovim putem javno se ispričavam doktoru jer je to neprimjereno i djetinje, da nekažem gnjusno. 
eto drage moje, ne tražim razumjevanje već da si olakšam dušu jer sam mišljenja da sam pogriješila i ispričavam se javno, jednako kako sam javno i blatila.

----------


## fingertips

Ana x na sve što si rekla! 
Puno se osvrtalo na doktore, malo na samo rodilište. Mene uskoro čeka roditi u šibenskom rodilištu, nadam se da će sve biti u redu, ali da se bojim, bojim se, jer sam već doživila par neugodnosti od nekih doktora, no sve ja to odguglam, i držim da će sve biti u redu, dok znam što želim i dok je dragi uz mene. Tako sam zahvalna što imamo novo rodilište da i dragi može ići samnom, da se on može zauzeti za mene tokom poroda.

----------


## marta

Rodiliste ko rodiliste je samo zgrada. Ono sto stvara dojam su ljudi, lijecnici i primalje. I u starom rodilistu su ocevi mogli na porod al nisu se nizasto mogli zauzet jer bi ih pustili unutra zadnjih 15 minuta, u trenucima kad ti to vise ionako nista ne znaci. Dok i to nije ukinuo ovdje pljuvan pa onda cudnim cudom hvaljen doktor Zivkovic. Njegovi prethodnici, i dr. Konjevoda i dr. Junakovic su dopustali ocevima dolazak na porod.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Jeste se kad pitali zašto šibensko rodilište je jedno od 3 ili 4 u Hrvatskoj (od 31) rodilišta koje nemaju titulu Rodilište prijatelj djece?  

I jeste se kad pitali zašto su tamo zabranjene posjete?

E pa pitajte se zašto.  Nije zgrada kriva.

----------


## fingertips

Nadam se da će i to famozno šibensko rodilište jednom ugledati svijetlost! Puno njih tamo triba u penziju, al mi smo nažalost premali ljudi da bi mogli utjecati na to.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Nemamo ni jedan grad u Šibensko-kninskoj županiji za prikazivanje filma Lice poroda.  Bilo bi super da se pridruži barem jedan grad, još bolje dva  :Smile:   Do sad su se prijavili 17 gradovi, prijavite se i vi!

porod@roda.hr

*Interes  za organiziranje projekcije filma je velik! Budite dio ovog događanja i  javite se ako želite da i vaš grad dobije priliku pogledati film Lice  poroda. 

 Za sada se lista gradova popela na 15: Varaždin,  Čakovec, Pula, Rijeka, Zagreb,  Vinkovci, Pazin, Dubrovnik, Velika  Gorica, Daruvar, Split, Poreč, Biograd n/m, Čepin, Popovača...nastavite  niz

http://www.givengain.com/cause/3479/projects/12148/*Želite pogledati ovaj film u svom gradu?  Javite nam se!  porod@roda.hr

----------


## .zoki.

ima netko ode tko je rodio u šib. u uređenom rod. koliko je kreveta u sobi, da li su dijeca stalno s vama, kako su organizirani posjeti,što ponijeti, otac na porodu?

----------


## fingertips

Zoki, skužila sam da su u sobi po 3 kreveta, i vidim da pored svakog kreveta je i krevetić za bebu, pa zaključujem da su bebe non stop s mamama. Meni su dali odobrenje da može otac na porod, trebaš samo pitati svog ginekologa. Javim ti friška iskustva, uskoro ću i ja rodit  :Smile:

----------


## .zoki.

aj molim te javi. To sam i ja po slikama nešto vidjela, ali nikad ne znaš. Nitko od bližiš mi nije u zadnjih par god rodija u ši.

----------


## fingertips

Prvo pohvala osoblju sibenskog rodilista I ginekologije, prema meni su svi bili sto posto korektni,uljudni,pristojni,puni razumijevanja!!! 
muz na porodu moze biti! 
Za bebu trebaju samo pelene!
A za mamu sve sto I inace, I wc papir I to sve... Spavacica ne treba, dobijete fino nove spavacice, a U sobi image na raspolaganju ciste spavacice I posteljinu! 
Beba je s vama U sobi, nose se jedino na kupanje I vaganje! Posjete od 17-18.00 U hodniku! 
Sve U svemu,lipo je!

----------


## .zoki.

čestitam na bebi prvo
.nisam vidola da si stavila post.
 fala na info. samo su jedne posjete, aj bar su u dobru uru. kako to izgleda na hodniku ??
 koliko si dugo bila u bolnici?

----------


## fingertips

Hvala  :Smile: 
Imaš jednu prostoriju sa stolom i dvije stolice za posjete, no tu prostoriju ti obično netko drugi zauzme. Onda stojiš na hodniku, lijepo je toplo, nije propuh. 
One koje nisu šivane stoje 2 dana, one koje su šivane stoje 3 dana, ja sam bila 4 jer mi je mali dobija žuticu. Ako imaš carski mislim da stojiš oko 6-7 dana.

----------


## .zoki.

vidim da si za 2 dana napisala post, pa pitam

----------


## ronin

Red je da i ja opišem svoje iskustvo iz šibenskog rodilišta, pošto sam friško tamo rodila(5.3.).Sudjelovala sam već na ovoj temi , upozoravalo se na neke stvari koje rodiljama(pa i jednoj iz moje obitelji) nisu nikako sjedale, i prije svega ću reći da mi je drago da rodilište u mom gradu, paralelno s vanjskom šminkom, ide na bolje.

(mislim, oni to vjerojatno ne bi priznali uz argument da isti ljudi rade sada i nekada, no nekako ipak kada uspoređujemo priče od prije i sada vidi se da se ljudi trude, što je najvažnije, i što treba pošteno reći)

no, idemo ispočetka-kod mene se radilo o četvrtoj , visokorizičnoj trudnoći, trećem carskom rezu po rupturi maternice.

vodila sam se privatno kod dr Hemerich, za koju imam same riječi hvale.trudnoća mi je protekla savršeno.s obzirom na moju anamnezu iz prošlih trudnoća (jako se teško otvaram, cerviks mi je beton) imala sam samo dva vag. pregleda, uz redovitu kontrolu ultrazvukom i mjerenje ožiljka u 35 tjednu (bio je 11 mm, što je u biti savršeno)

dr H. me upućivala da , pošto je poznato da su mi trudnoće savršene a ishodi kobni, ako mogu carski obavim na Sv Duhu. razmišljala sam o opciji da mi ga tamo uradi dr Mišković(on je radio carski mojoj sestri) no organizacijski problemi utjecali su na moju odluku da rodim u gradu gdje živim.nekako sam imala povjerenja.na kraju i opravdano. Knin nije dolazio u obzir zbog mog stanja, činjenica da je dr H na raspolaganju mogla imati samo dvije doze krvi za mene nije bila obećavajuća za moj slučaj, pa je to rodilište otpalo iz kombinacija. uz strogu uputu da se sa 36 tjedana javim na odjel( :Embarassed: ) tako se čekao porod.

u tom 36 tjednu uhvatila me viroza i visoka temperatura , koja me zatresla, došla i prošla- i izazvala trudove, što je vrlo nepoželjno za maternicu koja je imala potpunu rupturu, tako da sam se tog utorka ujutro našla u rodlištu.

dežurna liječnica bila je dr Tomić-koja se na svaki mogući način -ljudski i profesionalno-brinula o meni na najljepši mogući način. baš je sa srcem skrbila za mene, i u danima koji su uslijedili.

carski mi je napravio dr Anić. :Smile: i inače je, koliko sam shvatila na glasu baš po tome da izvrsno operira, što je onda bome potvrdio i u mom slučaju.ginekološki je sve prošlo savršeno.operirana sam oko 14 sati, u 22 i 30 sam već polako šetala po sobi.i sljedeće jutro dobila jesti i normalno hodala.zbogom gladovanje tri dana kako mi je bio slučaj u prethodna dva carska!e TO mi se svidjelo!da se vratim na dr Anića. strašno mi se svidio njegov pristup-da se poslije dođe pacijentu i podrobno i detaljno objasni  što se točno radilo i kako je sve proteklo, a da ja ne moram izvlačiti informacije na kapaljku.profesionalno, nema se što tu dodati.

(jedan detalj koji mi se svidio je da svi šeću naokolo sa svojim službenim akreditacijama, sa slikom i imenom i prezimenom, tako da ne moram nagađati kako se tko zove)

od sestara u rađaoni me od prvog trena hrabrila sestra Dragana. puno mi je značilo dok su me vozili u salu (a bio je hitni carski, kod mene valjda i nema druge opcije)da mi je onako odsječno i autoritativno rekla:slušajte , biti će sve u redu.idem s vama u salu, uzet ću vašeg sina na ruke i poslije ga vam dati, dogovoreno?održala je obećanje.maleni je rođen na 36 +6, 3200 težak, 50 cm, Apgar 10/10

iskreno, malo sam se bojala kombinacije carskog i rooming-in sistema, kakav vrijedi u šibenskom rodilištu.bezrazložno, jer zbilja pomažu.odmah dolaze na zvono, nude i daju sve protiv bolova, izuzetno su ljubazni  i ništa im nije teško, pa bila i sredina noći.sestre sve rade oko beba.nudili su mi da malog uzmu ako se želim odmoriti, nisam htjela.no lijepo da su pitali, jer je moja sestra doslovce pobjegla sa Sv Duha 4 dana poslije carskog, jer nije imala nikakvu pomoć.

za vanjsku šminku novouređenog rodilišta znate, slike ste vidjeli. sve je tako i uživo. nije presudno, ali ti je lijepo ležati na novom krevetu, lijepo je vidjeti čiste i uredne wc-e i tuševe.bebe imaju svoje krevetiće no nismo ih baš koristile,više su bili s nama na krevetu.spavaćica ima dovoljno, jedino se moraju donijeti pelene za bebu(ja došla bez njih, u Zagrebu se nisu trebale nositi)

očevi smiju prisustvovati porodu. kako je s poštivanjem želja rodilje u nekakvom normalnom vaginalnom porodu-ne znam, moje iskustvo je sa carskog.tu će svježe iskustvo napisati netko drugi i upućeniji .

posjete se primaju u sobama dok je rodilja u nemogućnosti šetati naokolo, kasnije se izađe u hodnik?posebnu sobu?ne znam jer dotle nisam stigla.meni su dolazili u sobu, što je mužu bilo super jer je odmah mogao biti s djetetom.

ono što je mene u biti najviše oduševilo tamo je takva prodojeća kampanja kakvu nisam vidjela-pa, nigdje. čini mi se da su zbilja zapeli da vrate titulu prijatelja djece-takvo forsiranje dojenja , pomaganje oko dojenja, pomoć oko dojenja, od motivacijskih govora do konkretne pomoći sestara (tako se u Vinogradskoj ponašala npr sestra Zila, nju smo uvijek isticali u tom smislu, no ovdje ti sve stre jednostavno ne daju da-posustaneš. Jedna je moja cimerica imala problem s uvučenim bradavicama, sestre su doslovce ležale s njom na krevetu i po pola sata joj pomagale.žena prodojila, dijete prestalo plakati.nisu ga dohranjivali.kažem, ne znam kako je s porodima, ali na pomoći oko dojenja im skidam kapu.

tu u biti prestaje moja priča što se rodilišta tiče, jer sam nakon dva dana premještena na intenzivnu koronarnu jer sam na porod došla s prehodanom upalom pluća (nije mi jasno baš kako sam to uspjela zaraditi jer u životu nisam teže bolovala od viroze)i plućnom embolijom-ispostavilo se da sam otprije imala ugrušak u nozi koji je sada odletio u pluća.ipak treba reći da su mi u rodlištu pravovremenom reakcijom i prepoznavanjem i pravilnom dijagnostikom spasili život (dr Zmijanović je bio taj koji je i posumnjao i otkrio emboliju i upalu pluća i anemiju  i svašta nešto).i još jedan detalj- iako sam u biti otpuštena tada iz rodlišta i dr Zmijanović i dr Tomić su me gotovo svakodnevno obilazili i posjećivali na drugom odjelu, uz dr Anića koji je dalje brinuo o šavu. jedna lijepa ljudska gesta.

eto. hrpi pehova(moji porodi valjda ne mogu drugačije izgledati :Rolling Eyes: )usprkos, nalazim samo pozitivne stvari , ne bih govorila istinu da pišem drugačije.jako mi je drago da se šibensko rodilište moderniziralo i da se mijenja nabolje, a da pritom ne mislim na svemirske krevete i plazme u sobi.ono što je rodiljama najvažnije-podrška, poštovanje (nema više _skidajgaće vizita_ :Grin: ) i lijepa riječ- definitivno se sada može dobiti.ja sam ih dobila, zbilja su prema meni bili krasni.

nadajmo se da će biti sve više pozitivnih iskustava. :Smile:

----------


## fingertips

Posjete u sobu su dozvoljenje samo ženama koje su imale carski, žene koje su rodile vaginalno, one posjete obavljaju na hodniku. Eto  :Smile:

----------


## ronin

eh, kod nas su bile bome u sobi i onima što su rodile vaginalno. Upoznala muževe, mame, sve.

----------


## fingertips

Meni to nije uspjelo :/

----------


## .zoki.

pozdrav, 
ima li kakvih novih iskustava iz rodilišta ??
počinjem spremati torbu za rodilište i neznam  da li mi je mala torba na kotače velika?? da li je bolje da spremin stvari u ruksak... pa da mi se nose stvari. Da li grintaju za torbu.....

----------


## fingertips

Ja sam nosila torbu, al bilo je I zena s kuferima... Niko ti nece grintati za stvari, jedino su meni grintali za cvice U sobi, pa sam ga poslala po dragom doma  :Smile:

----------


## .zoki.

fala ti na brzom odgovoru.
 ma vata me nervoza kako se bliži i u nista više nisam sigurna. sad bi najrađe da ona ostane još unutra bar 3 miseca.

----------


## fingertips

Nemoj, opusti se, polako. Sve će biti u redu i vidjet ćeš, nećeš vjerovati koliko si zapravo snažna  :Love:

----------


## .zoki.

fala na potpori  :Smile:  
nije mene strah poroda. Nego onog što sljedi, pa se onda brinem oko sitnica na koje mogu utjecati kao što je torba za rodilište.

----------


## RuMo

Bok cure! Zna li koja od Vas koliko su strucni s carskim rezovima u sibenskom rodilistu??? Da li je sigurno ici u Sibenik na carski, ili radje odabrati Splitsko Rodiliste?! Nikako da se odlucim...  :Sad:  A termin se blizi... Beba je zadak... Ako tko sta zna pouzdano na tu temu, please javite mi tu ili pp-om! Hitno! Da li se u Sibeniku CR radi pod opcom ili spinalnom anestezijom??? Hvala unaprijed na odgovoru! (Isto me zanima i za Kninsko Rodiliste...)

----------


## fingertips

Pozz  :Smile: 
Nisam radila carski rez, pa nemam osobno iskustvo, ali znam da doktori nisu na lošem glasu što se tiče carskog. Znam za Anića da je odličan, kolegica pored mene je imala carski kod njega, sve je prošlo super. 
Anesteziolog će razgovarati s tobom, objasniti ti sve prednosti ili mane spinalne i opće anestezije, možeš birati kako želiš!

----------


## maca papucarica

> Bok cure! Zna li koja od Vas koliko su strucni s carskim rezovima u sibenskom rodilistu??? Da li je sigurno ici u Sibenik na carski, ili radje odabrati Splitsko Rodiliste?! Nikako da se odlucim...  A termin se blizi... Beba je zadak... Ako tko sta zna pouzdano na tu temu, please javite mi tu ili pp-om! Hitno! Da li se u Sibeniku CR radi pod opcom ili spinalnom anestezijom??? Hvala unaprijed na odgovoru! (Isto me zanima i za Kninsko Rodiliste...)


*RuMo*, ne znam za druge dr, ali u stručnost dr Hemmerich u Kninskom rodilištu nemam nimalo sumnje. Žena je čak podnijela zahtjev da se odobri prisustvo oca pri carskom rezu ukoliko par to želi (mam je u toj ideji pod spinalnom, a otac sa mamom iza paravana, drži ju za ruku i priča). Njeno je mišljenje da je na taj način rodilja puno smirenija i skoncentrirana na svoje dijete, pogotovo nakon rođenja djeteta kada bi mogla gledati kako otac i dijete ostvaruju kontakt koža na kožu, kad ona ne može. Ne znam je li primila odgovor na to...

Uglavnom, u Kninskom rodilištu se sve može dogovoriti, u slučaju zatka može se ići i na vaginalni porod ukoliko ti to želiš. 

Možda najbolje da nazoveš rodilište kako bi saznala kad je dr Hemmerich tamo i popričaš sa njom.
Žena i doktorica je mrak!

----------


## lola32

Ja sam ti odlezala misec dana na ginekologiji i u to vrime obavljeno je carskih i carskih i fala bogu nikome se nista nije dogodilo. Naravno da su stručni pa nisu s pijace došli u rodilište (sibensko rodilište)

----------


## MGrubi

kakva je sada situacija sa šibenskim rodilištem i prisustvom oca? Guglam ali su sve stare vijesti.
Razbijam glavu da li da se zaletiim do Knina, malo me muči loša cesta do tamo. 
termin mi je 5.6. , jest da sam se malo kasno sjetila pitati, ali eto, dani mi lete

----------


## Danci_Krmed

MGrubi, info je na rodilista.roda.hr, stranica za Šibenik.

----------


## rossa

evo nakkon ove teme http://forum.roda.hr/threads/85355-P...rodili%C5%A1tu
izgleda da su ipak naučili korsititi stolac. Prijateljica jučer rodila u Šibeniku i kaže da su joj namještali stolac u "neležeći" položaj

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Lijepo za citati  :Smile:  Znas mozda koja je primalja bila?

----------


## rossa

> Lijepo za citati  Znas mozda koja je primalja bila?


pojma nemam, pitat ću je popodne

----------


## rossa

Bila je sestra Barisic i primalja za koju ne zna kako se zove. 




> Lijepo za citati  Znas mozda koja je primalja bila?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Novinarka HRT-a traži sugovornice koje su rodile u šibenskom rodilištu. Iskustvo može biti pozitivno ili negativno. Treba joj se što prije javiti sa kontakt podacima (ime, prezime, broj mobitela) na mail afrodita.bibic@hrt.hr.

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## fingertips

Jesam  :Smile:

----------


## kiri-

jel mi mozete rec kakva su iskustva carskog reza u sibeniku? jel se moze birat izmedu opce anestezije i spinalne ili ne? nakon koliko dobijete bebu s vama u sobi?

----------


## fingertips

Nisam prošla carski rez, al jest jedna moja poznanica. Možeš birati anesteziju, razgovaraš sa anesteziologom. Bebu dobiješ brzo, otprilike nakon dva sata, onako kad dođeš malo sebi.

----------


## kiri-

hvala ti na odgovoru  :Smile:  a ne znam sad koliki su rizici za koju anesteziju, to bi trebalo malo proucit... 2 sata cak i nakon opce? pa to je super..

----------


## fingertips

Neznam sad jel bas dva sata,al cim dodes sebi.

----------


## kar

Mogla sam birati, nakon opće an. bebu dobila sam čim došla sam sebi.

----------


## kiri-

Ja sam odusevljena sibenskim rodilistem. Doktori koji su mi bili na porodu su peodobri,sestre,babice pristupacne,ljubazne,spremne pomoc, cistoca super,hrana ok. Boli bas jako ali uz sve ovo navedeno,meni je boravak u bolnici ostao u odlicnom sjecanju  :Smile:   tako dobre doktore nisam ni mogla zamislit da cu imat  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Bear

Vidim da nitko nije ostavio komentar skoro godinu dana na temu šibenskog rodilišta, pa eto da ja malo podignem temu...
Moje iskustvo je pozitivno i samo pozitivno, od čistoće, interijera, spize, sve ovo je manje bitno, do primalja i sestara koje se stvarno trude i oko mame i oko bebe i dojenja.
 Moja oba poroda su bila bez komplikacija, prvi uz pomoć dripa i prokidanje vodenjaka, i hrpu šavova, kod drugog sam bila 10 minuta na stolu, dr. mi je prokidao vodenjak i rodila sam nakon par minuta, uz veeliku pomoć primalje Zore, i bez ijednog šava, zahvaljujući njoj, i njenoj spremnosti na pomoć. Prizvala me pameti i podsjetila na pravilno disanje, moja bebica je doslovce samo lagano išetala.
Naravno, moje sve pohvale imaju moj.dr.A., dr.Ž, primalja Dragana i dr. Sanela.
Buduće majke, samo budite svjesne sebe, i svoga tijela, ostalo će doći samo po sebi, ne očekujte od rodilišta, zdravstvene ustanove da se ponaša kao hotel s  5 zvjezdica, a osoblje će vam pomoći svakako, netko s osmijehom, netko namrgođen, ali sve što trebate vi i vaša bebica biti će ispunjeno.
Pozdrav.

----------


## majona

ja sam prošlo lito rodila u Šibeniku na carski, a prije toga carski u petrovoj prije 6,5 god, i mogu samo šibenskom rodilištu kapu skinit i dat svaku pohvalu. Toliko mi se svidilo da planiram ove ili dogodine opet do njih  :Smile:

----------

